# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Δεν έχω έναν άνθρωπο.

## Adzik

Καλησπέρα,καλημέρα,είναι τόσες πολλές οι λεπτομέρειες ..που δεν θα σας κουράσω με αυτές,
Θα πω μόνο πως είμαι σε έναν γάμο οπου μέχρι πρότινος ήταν όλα ουτοπικά,ήμασταν ομάδα ,όπως όλα τα ζευγάρια μια με δύο φορές τον χρόνο μαλώναμε ,επειδή όμως ταιριάζουμε σχεδόν απόλυτα κ σε όλα τα θέματα,μαλώναμε πάντα μονάχα για την έλλειψη ευαισθησίας του προς το άτομο μου,τις στιγμές που τον είχα ανάγκη.

Ήμαστε 5 χρόνια μαζί και πλέον ξέρω πως είναι ένας τρόπος άμυνας του,η αποφυγή του πόνου,ξέρω κ το υπόβαθρο,παιδική ηλικία,γονείς,χαρακτήρας,

Εκείνος ξέρει κ κατά καιρούς αναγνωρίζει τον πόνο που μου προκαλεί,κ την απόλυτη αδυναμία του να βγει από το καβούκι της εγωιστικής αυτοπροστασίας του,της αδιαφορίας του δηλαδή ,

Ακόμη κ όταν με βλέπει να υποφέρω,να κλαίω..να εκτειθεμαι. Συναισθηματικά μπροστά του επειδή τον εμπιστεύομαι..

Υποσχέθηκε να κάνει θεραπεία.
Το εννοεί ,δεν ήταν ποτέ αρνητικός στην ψυχολογική υποστήριξη,. Γνωρίζει άλλωστε πόσο πολύ με βοήθησε εμένα η ψυχοθεραπεία
Όμως κάναμε πολλές αλλαγές,υπέροχες κ επιθημιτεσ αλλαγές κάναμε παιδάκια μετακομίσαμε στο νησί, τα πράγματα του πάνε στα επαγγελματικά καλύτερα από το επιθυμητό..μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου θα δούμε τεράστιες διαφορές στα οικονομικά μας,( δεν ήταν ποτέ ιδιαιτερο πρόβλημα για μας..κ στις πεινες κ στα λίγα ήμασταν τρομερά δεμένοι,αισιόδοξοι,ερωτευμ ένοι,ευτυχισμένοι,πολύ ερωτικοί,γονείς ..όλα.

Τώρα βρίσκεται στο πικ του εργασιακά..δύο δουλειές ,εγώ με τα μωρά, εκείνου του ξεφυτρώνουν οι δουλειές σαν τα μανιτάρια κ φτου φτου του αξίζει,έχει δουλέψει πολύ κ έχει βοηθήσει κ βοηθάει όποιον τυχαίνει στον δρόμο του...κ εκείνος στην δουλειά κ μαζί σαν ζευγάρι,

Όμως

Πριν έναν μήνα,πιέστηκα πάρα πολύ,καιρό η τώρα μαζευόταν...αρχησα να χάνω τις ισορροπίες μου..μονη με 3 παιδιά ,χωρίς μεταφορικό σε ένα χωριό..( υπέροχο..αλλά με δύο μωρά,δύο κ 1 έτους..το να πάρω δύο λεωφορια ,με καρότσι φαγητά ,κ με τα λεοφωρια να περνούν μόνο 2 φωρες την μέρα) το να πάμε θάλασσα..δεν ήταν εφικτό για την ξενυχτισμενη μανούλα...)

Όλα καλά όλα με βάση το πρόγραμμα,όλα αναμενόμενα

Όμως πιέστηκα πολύ ,μου έλειπε ο άντρας μου,το να ήμαστε λίγο μόνοι χωρίς τα παιδιά,χωρίς πρέπει, χωρίς να ξυπνάω 3-4 φωρες κάθε νύχτα, ...
Πιέστηκα
Κ ξέσπασα,εκλεγα με λυγμους στα γόνατα μου πεσμένη η κορούλα μου ερχοταν ξανά κ ξανά κατά πάνω μου..δεν είχα χώρο ..αέρα. Δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω.. τησ πέταξα την πιπίλα στο κεφάλι .

Ο Άντρας μου βλέποντας το ούρλιαξε - άι στο διάολο μαλακισμενη ..σαν πολλά μας τα είπες..
Του σήκωνα τα χέρια..κομματιασμένη μόνη..του είπα πόσο δυσκολεύομαι ,πόσο πιεζομαι,πως είναι μια δύσκολη στιγμή για μένα,πως τον χρειάζομαι..( δεν έχουμε κανέναν στο νησί,ήμαστε ο ένας για τον άλλον)
..

εκείνος θύμωσε πολύ .βλέποντας με κομματιασμένη, μου είπε :
Έτσι όπως είσαι...ούτε να σε φτύσω δεν θέλω..
Μην με αγγίζεις..
Τελειώσαμε..
Κ έφυγε


Όταν γύρισε για μένα όλα είχαν αλλάξει μέσα μου, από ομάδα ,γίναμε δύο μονάδες...
Η συναισθηματικη εγκατάλειψη που ένιωσα τα άλλαξε όλα μέσα μου.. ήμουν πλέον εγώ κ εκείνος..όχι εμείς.

Για εκείνον δεν άλλαξε κάτι...μέσα σε αυτόν τον μήνα υπομονετικά με άκουσε 3 μέρες να κλαίω κ να του εκφράζω τι με έκανε να νιώσω...μου έδειξε κ μου είπε πόσο πολύ μας αγαπάει,δεν φαντάζεται την ζωή του μακρυά μου.. πως είναι εδώ κ θα προσπαθεί να με πλησιάσει πάλι ...
Πως δεν τα εννοούσε..κλπ.

Κ η συμπεριφορά του ήταν καλη.
3 μέρες τώρα αρχησε πάλι να πιέζετε στην δουλειά...θετικα τον έχουν για θεό στον τομέα του..κ όντως του αξιζει...όμως πάλι αρχησε την αναίσθητη συμπεριφορά..
Για κάτι ανούσιο,διαφωνήσαμε κ η εξέλιξη του ήταν τραγική ,έσπασε πιάτα,με εσπρωξε,με πρόσβαλε,με εβρισε,
Με αποκορύφωμα να μου πει τρεις φωρες,- είσαι ένα τίποτα κ πως εξέτιασ μου δεν θέλει να έρχεται σπίτι γιατί τελευταία υπάρχει πολύ λίπη,κ δεν μπορεί.


Συνήθως ανάβουν τα αίματα κ γίνομαι κι εγώ εκρικτικη αλλα αυτή την φορά δεν έγινε έτσι, έτρεμα όμως μιλούσα ήρεμα, λογικά, του είπα πως αν συνεχίσει να είναι αγενής κακός κ αδιάφορος θα χάσει την οικογένειά μας.

Έφυγα με τα παιδια
Μόλις επέστρεψα έκανε μπάνιο,του έδωσα μια πετσέτα κ του είπα ήρεμα ,πως εφοσων έτσι νιώθει, για μενα, πως είμαι ένα τίποτα..κ δεν θέλει να έρχεται σπίτι. 
Τότε όπως καταλαβαίνει δεν υφίσταται σχέση.

Είναι ο άντρας της ζωής μου αλλά έχω μια αξιοπρεπια


,κ μπορώ κ μόνη μου,πολύ δύσκολα αλλά όλα τα μπορώ,όπως κ εκείνος,οδό κ αν πονάω .( Αυτο το λέω σε εσάς) 

Γύρισε την νύχτα από την δουλειά, πλέον για μένα ήμαστε φίλοι, τον αγαπώ τον λατρεύω είναι όλα μου τα όνειρα..που κανά με μαζί...
Όμως 

Το - ούτε να σε φτύσω δεν θέλω μαζί με το - είσαι ένα τίποτα...
Δείχνει πως η αγάπη μόνο δεν φτάνει,ούτε ο έρωτας..
Παραγνωριστικαμε, του τα είχα πολύ εύκολα όλα δυστυχώς .

Κ βρίσκομαι μεσ την νύχτα να προσπαθεί να με αγκαλιάσει μετανιωμένος...
Να νιώθω πως δεν έχω κανέναν ενήλικα απλώς να με αγκαλιάσει...
Να νιώσω αγάπη απλώς.. άνευ όρων.

Ξέρω θα μου πειτε ..πολύ παιδιάστικο ακούγεται, αλλά είμαι τώρα ένα παιδάκι που χρειάζεται απλώς να το αγκαλιάσουν κ να μείνω εκεί.
Μέχρι το πρωί που θα γίνω πάλι μανούλα .

Κ δεν έχω κανέναν στον κόσμο.
Κ ποναω .
Πονάω.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ..χρειαζόντουσαν πολλές λεπτομέρειες τελικά 
Mαλλον ήθελα να τα πω. 
Καλημέρα

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Υ.γ
Μου είπε..πριν πάει στην δουλειά,
-δεν χωρίσαμε ..τον φάγαμε τον γάιδαρο..σφίξει λίγο να δόντια,κρατά τα μέτρα σου Μ όλα θα αλλάξουν αυτούσια του μήνες ...κ θα έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο...
Του είπα
-ξεπερασες κάθε όριο
Χωρίσαμε,θα ζήσουμε τυπικά έως το τέλος της σεζόν μαζί.κ μετά θα τα τακτοποιήσουμε όλα. 

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Διαβασα πολυ προσεκτικά κάθε σου λέξη... Θεωρώ απαράδεκτη τη συμπεριφορά του και δε γίνεται φυσικά κάθε φορά που χανει τον έλεγχο να σε υποβιβαζει ετσι γιατί μόνο αγάπη δεν ειναι αυτο και είναι απαράδεκτο να μιλασ έτσι στη γυναίκα σου που μεγαλώνει τα 3 σας παιδιά... Ομως πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να του δώσεις μια τελευταία ευκαιρία, αφου του ξεκαθαρίσεις οτι αν συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο το τέλος σας θα είναι οριστικό..ίσως να μην αλλάξει κάτι... Απλα θεωρώ ότι αξίζει μια τελευταία προσπάθεια με ενα καλο ξεκαθαρισμα.. 

Εστάλη από SM-A9000 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Καλημερα:)

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημερα:)
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


καλημερα :)
χαθηκες εσυ !
πολλες εξελιξεις , βλεπω.
με τον τυπο που εχετε τα παιδια, ειστε παντρεμενοι, αντα?
ειδα οτι τα προβληματα ξεκινησαν απο την μεγαλη κουραση που ειχες με το κλεισιμο με τα 3 παιδια.
αφου πανε τοσο καλα οι δουλειες του δικου σου, γιατι δεν πηρατε βοηθεια στο σπιτι να ξεκουραζεσαι λιγο και να εισαι πιο χαρουμενη?

----------


## Adzik

Κ μόνο που με διάβασες ..σε ευχαριστώ...πάντα τα συγχωρώ όλα με την πάροδο του χρόνου ...είναι το δικό μου σύστημα άμυνας...να ξεχναω..

Ξέρω πως σιγά σιγά αυτό το καλό απλώς θα το κρύψω λίγο πίσω από τις όμορφες στιγμές μια κ αυτές αυτές έχουν σημασία τελικά ..αυτές μένουν ..

Όμως πικραθηκα.

Πικραθηκα που μου συνέβη σε τέτοιο βαθμό με έναν άνθρωπο ..με τον οποίο δεν πηγαίναμε τυφλά..τον είχα προειδοποιήσει πως το βάρος όλων αυτών των αλλαγών ...του 3 μωρού που ήρθε απροειδοποίητα κ εκείνος επέμενε να κρατήσουμε ..
Παρ όλο που τον είχα προειδοποιήσει για το ότι εδώ ζοριστικα με το πρώτο κ ένα παιδί αρχικά...δεν θα χωριστών με 3? Πως θα υπάρξουν στιγμές που θα τον έχω ανάγκη δεν θα αντέχω...

Πως θα κάνω πίσω την ζωή μου για 3χρονια συνηδιτα..θα χάσω τον εαυτό μου..θα τον ξαναβρώ ,όπως γίνεται κάθε φορά με τον ερχομό ενός μωρού...

Κ εκείνος με όλη την ειλικρίνεια κ μεγάλη καρδιά που είχε...υποσχέθηκε να είναι εκεί..ότι κ αν γίνει,να γεράσουμε μαζί..
Να ακούει τις ανάγκες μου..

Η επικοινωνία μας πάντα ήταν καλή..είναι ο δεύτερος μου γάμος..στο τέλος του πρώτου επί 6μηνες πηγαίναμε σε σύμβουλο γάμου..με έμαθε να επικοινωνώ με σαφή τρόπο με τους άνδρες...να μην κατηγορώ...μα να ξεκινάω τις προτάσεις με το ,-νιωθω

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Καλημέρα Ρεμ μου.. :) πως μου είσαι..
Ναι πολλές εξελίξεις καλές εξελίξεις..
Εννοείτε η βοήθεια είναι μες το πρόγραμμα κ όντως οι δουλειές πάνε σούπερ...αλλά λόγω του ότι ξεκινήσαμε δική μας επιχείρηση ρίχναμε τα χρήματα ξανά πίσω στην επιχείρηση...κ απολαβές θα έχουμε στο τέλος της σεζόν...υπάρχει πολύ πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην εργάζεται όλο τον χειμώνα..
Τον προηγούμενο χρόνο το καλοκαίρι που γέννησα εργαζόταν σε 2 δουλειές..την δική μας κ μια βιοποριστικό
Κ όλο τον χειμώνα 7 στις 7....ημέρες. .

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Όποτε εξού κ η παράκληση του..να κάνω υπομονή γιατί τον γάιδαρο τον φάγαμε ..
Όμως δεν είμαι άτομο που κρατάω τα συναισθήματα μου για μένα...
Του έχω δηλώσει πως λίγη παρουσία του χρειάζομαι.. γιατί αλλιώς θα του μείνουν οι επιχειρήσεις κ καμία οικογένειά..
Κ πίστεψέ με Ρεμ είμαι πολύ υποστηρικτική δεν έχω άλλες απαιτήσεις..γιατί υποτίθεται ακολουθούμε τα σχέδιά μας για μια πιο άνετη ενωμένη ζωη

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Απλώς αυτή η ταπείνωση κ ο υποβιβασμός δεν ήταν στο προγραμμα

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Ποτέ δεν είναι φαντάζομαι.
Κατά τη αλλά...όλα έχουν βελτιωθεί..
Εγώ είμαι πολύ πιο δυνατή,σε ένα υπέροχο περιβάλλον ( φυσικό)..όπως ήθελα..κ τα παιδιά είναι ακόμη μικρουλικα κ χρειάζονται συναιχως φροντίδα αυτό με τον καιρό θα χαλαρώσει...

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Όποτε *εξού κ η παράκληση του..να κάνω υπομονή γιατί τον γάιδαρο τον φάγαμε ..*
> Όμως δεν είμαι άτομο που κρατάω τα συναισθήματα μου για μένα...
> Του έχω δηλώσει πως λίγη παρουσία του χρειάζομαι.. γιατί αλλιώς θα του μείνουν οι επιχειρήσεις κ καμία οικογένειά..
> Κ πίστεψέ με Ρεμ είμαι πολύ υποστηρικτική δεν έχω άλλες απαιτήσεις..γιατί υποτίθεται ακολουθούμε τα σχέδιά μας για μια πιο άνετη ενωμένη ζωη
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ε ναι, υπομονη να κανεις για τα τεχνικα θεματα, γιατο οτι ειστε κοντα σε μια πιο ανετη ζωη, αλλα υπομονη για να σε βριζει, πως να κανεις?

----------


## Adzik

Αυτό λεω κ εγώ...

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Ετοιμαστείτε να φύγει μου ζήτησε αγκαλιά,πήγα..πριν φύγει τον ρώτησα αν θέλει να μου ζητήσει συγνώμη...με κοιταξε καλά καλά γύρισε κ εφυγε

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Να πως ισοπεδώνει κάποιος μια ψυχή κ διαλύει μια σχέση.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Γιατί θεέ μου που έχω φταίξει. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω παιδιά..κάθομαι κ έχω πλανταξει στο κλαμμα..αχχ θεέ μου

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί θεέ μου που έχω φταίξει. Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω παιδιά..κάθομαι κ έχω πλανταξει στο κλαμμα..αχχ θεέ μου
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


συγνωμη, πρωτη φορα σου μιλαει ετσι? ποσα χρονια ειστε μαζι?

----------


## Adzik

5 ναι ..πρωτη

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

τι να πω βρε παιδι μου...
δεν μπορει να πει κανεις για λογαριασμο σου, αν μπορεις να ξεπερασεις η οχι τον τροπο που σου μιλησε και να συνεχισεις, με την προυποθεση οτι δεν θα το ξανακανει φυσικα.
εσυ πρεπει να το αποφασισεις..

----------


## savatage

> Όμως πιέστηκα πολύ ,μου έλειπε ο άντρας μου,το να ήμαστε λίγο μόνοι χωρίς τα παιδιά,χωρίς πρέπει, χωρίς να ξυπνάω 3-4 φωρες κάθε νύχτα, ...
> Πιέστηκα
> *Κ ξέσπασα,εκλεγα με λυγμους στα γόνατα μου πεσμένη η κορούλα μου ερχοταν ξανά κ ξανά κατά πάνω μου..δεν είχα χώρο ..αέρα. Δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω.. τησ πέταξα την πιπίλα στο κεφάλι .
> 
> Ο Άντρας μου βλέποντας το ούρλιαξε - άι στο διάολο μαλακισμενη ..σαν πολλά μας τα είπες..*
> Του σήκωνα τα χέρια..κομματιασμένη μόνη..του είπα πόσο δυσκολεύομαι ,πόσο πιεζομαι,πως είναι μια δύσκολη στιγμή για μένα,πως τον χρειάζομαι..( δεν έχουμε κανέναν στο νησί,ήμαστε ο ένας για τον άλλον)
> ..
> 
> εκείνος θύμωσε πολύ .βλέποντας με κομματιασμένη, μου είπε :
> ...


Καλησπερα Adzik.
Απο οσα περιγραφεις, φαινεται η κατασταση να εχει φτασει στο αμην και να την πληρωνουν τα παιδια. Τα τραυματιζετε ανεπανορθωτα.
Ειστε αρνητικοι και οι 2 στο να λαβετε βοηθεια απο παιδοψυχολογο και συμβουλο ζευγαριων/γονεων?
Αφου δεν εχετε οικονομικο προβλημα, θα μπορουσες να εχεις βοηθεια απο ειδικους. Επισης, θα μπορουσες να εχεις και μπειμπι σιτερ να σε βοηθαει μερικες ωρες αφου δυσκολευεσαι τοσο.
Οσο για την ερωτικη σου ζωη που φαινεται να ειναι η προτεραιοτητα σου, ολοι μας εχουμε αναγκη απο ομορφη ερωτικη ζωη, αλλα απο τη στιγμη που γινεσαι μητερα, δε γινονται προτεραιοτητα τα παιδια σου?
Καντε μια προσπαθεια ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ και σε βαθος, κριμα ειναι να ζουν σε τοσο νοσηρο περιβαλλον τα παιδακια.
Χρειαζεστε επαγγελματικη βοηθεια ολοι σας.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Αγαπητή Adzik,
Σου ζήτησε αγκαλιά κι εσύ του είπες να σου ζητήσει συγνώμη! Δεν πάει έτσι όμως! Εκείνος 
έκανε την κίνησή του να σε προσεγγίσει κι εσύ έπρεπε να κάνεις την δική σου κίνηση προσέγγισης, όχι αμέσως να του ζητήσεις "υποταγή". Διότι έτσι εκλαμβάνεται από εκείνον, δεν εκλαμβάνεται ως θετική κίνηση το "ζήτα μου συγγνώμη", όσο σωστό κι αν είναι. 
Αν τον αγκάλιαζες απλά, τον κοίταγες με αγάπη και έβλεπε την διάθεσή σου να ενωθείτε πάλι είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα σου ζήταγε συγγνώμη στο τέλος. Και θα μπορούσατε να συζητήσετε μαζί, χωρίς εγωισμούς και παραδεχόμενοι τα σφάλματά σας και οι δύο.
Έχετε πολύ πιεσμένο πρόγραμμα και θα πρέπει να κάτσετε και να αναπροσαρμόσετε κάποια πράγματα ή να κάνετε λίγο υπομονή. Εγώ βλέπω όμως να προέχει ο εγωισμός, ο οποίος βλακωδώς τελικά θα χαλάσει την σχέση σας. 
Είστε ενήλικες άνθρωποι με οικογένεια και υποχρεώσεις, δεν είστε μικρά παιδιά να κάνετε πείσματα και νάζια και τσιριμόνιες. Και να μετράτε ποιός κουράστηκε περισσότερο ή να καραδοκείτε να πιαστεί ο ένας από μια λέξη παραπάνω του άλλου για να βγάζετε παράπονα και απωθημένα. Για σοβαρευτείτε λίγο! 
Και αν σκοπεύεις να τον τιμωρήσεις με πλήρη ερωτική αποχή είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο οτι θα στραφεί αλλού πολύ σύντομα, από εγωισμό και αυτός, βλακωδώς, αλλά το χω δει το έργο να συμβαίνει στον περίγυρο.
Όχι οτι δεν φταίει! Σου μίλησε απαράδεκτα και σε μείωσε! Αλλά για να τον κάνεις να δει το σφάλμα του, θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μια προσέγγιση κι από εσένα και να βρείτε μαζί τις αιτίες της έντασης και τί μπορείτε να διορθώσετε, σκεπτόμενη κι εσύ τα σημεία που μπορεί να σφάλεις από την δική σου μεριά και να τα δεχτείς. Τότε θα μπορέσεις να του πεις οτι σε πλήγωσαν τρομερά οι χαρακτηρισμοί του, σε σημείο που νιώθεις οτι δεν σε αγαπάει πλέον και οτι δεν είστε πλέον ο ένας για τον άλλον. Πρέπει όμως λίγο να καλμάρετε τον εγωισμό σας.

----------


## deletedmember060818a

Διάβαζα και διάβαζα για να σου απαντήσω, αλλά με κάλυψαν πλήρως οι δύο παραπάνω χρήστες στα όσα ήθελα να σχολιάσω. Καλό είναι να ψάξετε για κάποιον ειδικό να σας συμβουλεύει, κυρίως που έχετε και παιδιά και σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία. Μην κάνετε κακό σε αυτά επειδή είστε εγωιστες και οι δύο από την πλευρά σας.. Θέλει πολύ νερό στο κρασί το να είσαι παντρεμένος με παιδιά τελικά.

----------


## giorgos35

αγαπητη θεματοθετρια καλησπερα.εχεις και εσυ τα δικαια σου εχει και ο ανδρας σου τα δικαια του..εσυ θελεις απο οσω καταλαβα να περνας περισοτερο χρονο με τον ανδρα σου και να ειναο πιο τρυφερος απεναντι αου..εχεις δικιο φυσικα..
ο ανδρας σου τρεχει για της δουλειες του εχει να κανρι ολη μερα με τον καθενα με το μακρι του και το κοντο κουραζετε ανχωνετε πιεζετε και μολις ερχετε σπιτι δεν εχει διαθεση για τιποτα και με το παρα μικρο ξεσπαει πανω σου.εχετε και οι δυο σας δικιο ομως σκςψου οτι και εκεινος για να καλυτερεψη τη ζωη σας τρεχει απτο πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ..φυσικα και εσυ εχεις μεριδιο σε αυτο...
πολυ σωστα σου ειπε κανε λιγη υπομονη ακομα απτο χειμωνα που ειπες θα εχετε περισσοτερο χρονο να περνατε μαζι θα ειναι και εκεινος πιο ξεκουραστος και ετσι θα εχει περιααοτερη διαθεση για ολα..
οπως ειπες πρωτη φορα σε εβρισε και σε υποβιβασε.ειναι ασχημο φυσικα και εδειξε μετανιωμενος.δεν ριναι χαζομαρα να διαλυσετα την οικογενεια σας για μια ατυχη στιγμη???ενταξει ειπε και μια κουβεντα παραπανω και τι εγινε..και εσυ εκανες επεισοδια..προσπαεραστε τα αυτα και κοιταξτε να ειστε ευτηχησμενοι...τωρα που τα επαγγελματικα του πανε και καλυτερα.και ευ πολυ τον αγαπας ομως μπραβο σου..φενετε οτι ειστε πολυ δεμενοι πολυ σπανιο αυτο..κοιταξτε λοιπον μην το χαλασετε ολο αυτο το ομορφο πραγμα που διμιουργησατε..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Επίσης, να φροντίσετε να μαζέψετε και οι δύο τα νεύρα σας. Οι φωνές, τα σπασίματα, τα ξεσπάσματα σοκάρουν πολύ τα μικρά παιδιά και δείχνει μεγάλη ανωριμότητα από εσάς σαν γονείς.
Η μικρή η καημένη έφαγε την πιπίλα στο κεφάλι...! Μα εσύ είσαι υποτίθεται η ενήλικη, δεν μπορείς να φέρεσαι σαν άνοο μωρό και να εκτοξεύεις πιπίλες στα κεφάλια των παιδιών σου! Δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς τί εισπράττει αυτό το παιδί συναισθηματικά;

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ένα που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να φέρνεις μια γυναίκα δύο φορές την εβδομάδα για κάποιες ώρες να κάθεται με τα παιδιά κι εσύ να βγαίνεις λίγο να χαλαρώνεις.Αυτό δεν στοιχίζει πολύ οικονομικά, μπορείς να το κάνεις, να αποσυμπιέζεσαι λίγο.

----------


## giorgos35

εμεις οι ανδρες θελουμε η γυναικα μας να αγαπαει πολυ τα παιδια μας.οταν βλεπουμε στο ελαχιστο το αντιθετο θυμονουμε ξενερωνουμε..ισως θελουμς να τα αγαπαει και περισαοτερο απο εμας..αυτο συμβενει γιατι μαλλον λειπουμε πολλες ωρες στη δουλεια και θελουμε να νιωθουμε οτι τα παιδια μας ειναι ασφαλες..επεισης αυτο μας δειχνει οτι εχουμε παντρευτη τη καταλληλη γυναικα και δεν πεσαμε εξω στην επιλογη μας..διαλεξαμε δηλαδη την καλητερα συντροφο για εμας και την καλυτερη μητερα για τα παιδια μας..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εντάξει παιδιά χαλαρώστε λιγο. Πιπιλα του έριξε οχι τούβλο... Μπορεί να ήταν λάθος αλλα φαντάζομαι ειχε έρθει στα ορια της.. Στα ματια μου δε μοιαζει τραγικό.. Υπάρχει καποια ή κάποιος απο μας που δεν εχει φαει μια ξυλια στον κ.. Λο;Μη τα μεγαλοποιουμε. Ο αντρας της αντεδρασε λιγο υστερικά για ενα τοσο ανοητο γεγονος.

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=Νοσηρή φαντασία;994844]Εντάξει παιδιά χαλαρώστε λιγο. Πιπιλα του έριξε οχι τούβλο... Μπορεί να ήταν λάθος αλλα φαντάζομαι ειχε έρθει στα ορια της.. Στα ματια μου δε μοιαζει τραγικό.. Υπάρχει καποια ή κάποιος απο μας που δεν εχει φαει μια ξυλια στον κ.. Λο;Μη τα μεγαλοποιουμε. Ο αντρας της αντεδρασε λιγο υστερικά για ενα τοσο ανοητο γεγονος.[/

ενταξει και εμεις δεν ειπαμε τιποτα.δεν την κατηγορησαμε..
βλεπεις της δωααμε και δικιο σε πολλα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

[QUOTE=giorgos35;994855]


> Εντάξει παιδιά χαλαρώστε λιγο. Πιπιλα του έριξε οχι τούβλο... Μπορεί να ήταν λάθος αλλα φαντάζομαι ειχε έρθει στα ορια της.. Στα ματια μου δε μοιαζει τραγικό.. Υπάρχει καποια ή κάποιος απο μας που δεν εχει φαει μια ξυλια στον κ.. Λο;Μη τα μεγαλοποιουμε. Ο αντρας της αντεδρασε λιγο υστερικά για ενα τοσο ανοητο γεγονος.[/
> 
> ενταξει και εμεις δεν ειπαμε τιποτα.δεν την κατηγορησαμε..
> βλεπεις της δωααμε και δικιο σε πολλα


'' Η μικρή η καημένη εφαγε τη πιπιλα στο κεφαλι'' εκει αναφερόμουν ότι δεν της πέταξε και τούβλο :)

----------


## elis

Συγνωμη πρωτη φορα σε υποβιβασε εγω το κανω συνεχεια στην κορη μου κ τισ φιλεσ τησ κι ασ τισ λατρευω ενοειτε οτι θα σου τυχει αυτο εγω τισ βριζω κ τισ λατρευω ασχετο το ενα με το αλλο κ το ιδιο δικαιωμα εχουν κι αυτεσ

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=Νοσηρή φαντασία;994856]


> '' Η μικρή η καημένη εφαγε τη πιπιλα στο κεφαλι'' εκει αναφερόμουν ότι δεν της πέταξε και τούβλο :)


το καταλαβα..γιαυτο σε ειπα οτι δεν την κατηγορησαμε.απλα κανα δυο φιλικες συμβουλες δωσαμε.ουτε σι αλλος γιαυτο δεν μπηκε??συμβενουν αυτα οι καυγαδες υπαρχουν και στης καλυτερες οικογενειες..αλλα μου αρεσε πολυ γιατι οντως ειναι ενα πολυ ερωτευμενο ζςυγαρι..και πολυ δεμενοι..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

[QUOTE=giorgos35;994868]


> το καταλαβα..γιαυτο σε ειπα οτι δεν την κατηγορησαμε.απλα κανα δυο φιλικες συμβουλες δωσαμε.ουτε σι αλλος γιαυτο δεν μπηκε??συμβενουν αυτα οι καυγαδες υπαρχουν και στης καλυτερες οικογενειες..αλλα μου αρεσε πολυ γιατι οντως ειναι ενα πολυ ερωτευμενο ζςυγαρι..και πολυ δεμενοι..


Συγγνώμη αλλα οχι δε συμβαίνουν. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό πάνω σε καυγα να σε κάνει ο αλλος σκουπιδι.. Ειδικα για ένα τοσο ασήμαντο γεγονός. Δε το δικαιολογώ σε καμια περίπτωση. Μονο κ μονο λογω παιδιων τη συμβούλεψα να του δωσει ακομα μια ευκαιρία. Ναι για συμβουλές μπήκε και γω τη γνώμη μου ειπα. Μου φανηκε λίγο αυστηρή η συμβουλή της Κασσάνδρας. Αυτό είπα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Εντάξει παιδιά χαλαρώστε λιγο. Πιπιλα του έριξε οχι τούβλο... Μπορεί να ήταν λάθος αλλα φαντάζομαι ειχε έρθει στα ορια της.. Στα ματια μου δε μοιαζει τραγικό.. Υπάρχει καποια ή κάποιος απο μας που δεν εχει φαει μια ξυλια στον κ.. Λο;Μη τα μεγαλοποιουμε. Ο αντρας της αντεδρασε λιγο υστερικά για ενα τοσο ανοητο γεγονος.


Δεν εχει καμια επαφη μια μπατσα στον κολο, ειδικα αν εχεις κανει και καμια ζημια, με το να βλεπεις τη μανα σου να κλαιει, να λυπασε και αυτη να σου πεταξει την πιπιλα στο κεφαλι. Σορυ που θα της το πω στα ισα αλλα κανει τρομερη και ανεπανορθωτη ζημιά στα παιδια της που δεν ξεπλενεται ουτε με 100 βολτες στην παραλια.
Απλα εκεινη τη στιγμη στα ματια του αντρα σου φανηκες ενα τερας, πραγματικα δε θελω να ζήσω αυτη την εικονα. 
Μην δικαιολογηθεις, δε χωρανε δικαιολογιες σε αυτη την πραξη.
Ασε καπου τα παιδια, τραβατε μακρια και σπαστε τα μουτρα σας μεχρι να ηρεμησετε καλυτερα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν εχει καμια επαφη μια μπατσα στον κολο, ειδικα αν εχεις κανει και καμια ζημια, με το να βλεπεις τη μανα σου να κλαιει, να λυπασε και αυτη να σου πεταξει την πιπιλα στο κεφαλι. Σορυ που θα της το πω στα ισα αλλα κανει τρομερη και ανεπανορθωτη ζημιά στα παιδια της που δεν ξεπλενεται ουτε με 100 βολτες στην παραλια.
> Απλα εκεινη τη στιγμη στα ματια του αντρα σου φανηκες ενα τερας, πραγματικα δε θελω να ζήσω αυτη την εικονα. 
> Μην δικαιολογηθεις, δε χωρανε δικαιολογιες σε αυτη την πραξη.
> Ασε καπου τα παιδια, τραβατε μακρια και σπαστε τα μουτρα σας μεχρι να ηρεμησετε καλυτερα.


Τωρα μας κανεις πλακα; ολα αυτα για μια πιπιλα; το παιδι ισως το θεωρείσαι και αστείο...τερας για μια πιπιλα; αχ παιδια.. Ελεος

----------


## elis

Πολυ κτητικοσ εισαι γιωργο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πολυ κτητικοσ εισαι γιωργο


Κτητικος γιατι;

----------


## elis

Δεν αφηνει καθολου ελευθερια στη γυναικα με την αντιληψη του

----------


## elis

Αμα κανει κορη θα την δει αλλιωσ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν αφηνει καθολου ελευθερια στη γυναικα με την αντιληψη του


Κτητικος δεν ξέρω σίγουρα ομως πολυ αυστηρός..

----------


## elis

Ασ τολμησει να τα πει αυτα στην κορη του παει το σπιτι αν δεν αλλαξει μυαλα

----------


## elis

Για ποτε θα γινει κρεμα χαμπαρι δε θα παρει

----------


## elis

Αυτοσ νομιζει μονο αυτοσ ηταν ταλιμπαν πωσ γιναμε ολοι παντοφλακηδεσ ουτε θα το καταλαβει

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=Νοσηρή φαντασία;994869]


> Συγγνώμη αλλα οχι δε συμβαίνουν. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό πάνω σε καυγα να σε κάνει ο αλλος σκουπιδι.. Ειδικα για ένα τοσο ασήμαντο γεγονός. Δε το δικαιολογώ σε καμια περίπτωση. Μονο κ μονο λογω παιδιων τη συμβούλεψα να του δωσει ακομα μια ευκαιρία. Ναι για συμβουλές μπήκε και γω τη γνώμη μου ειπα. Μου φανηκε λίγο αυστηρή η συμβουλή της Κασσάνδρας. Αυτό είπα


ε οχι και σκουπιδι επειδη της ειπε μια κουβεντα παραπανω?
και αυτος ερχοταν κουρασμενος και ειχς να αντιμςρωπισει και τη γκρινια της αν το παμε ετσι...αλλα ειπαμε ενα βημα πισω αυτος ενα βημα πισω αυτη να μην διαλυθει η οικεγενεια για μαλακιες και μονο..γιατι κατι σοβαρο δεν βλςπω εγω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

[QUOTE=giorgos35;994894]


> ε οχι και σκουπιδι επειδη της ειπε μια κουβεντα παραπανω?
> και αυτος ερχοταν κουρασμενος και ειχς να αντιμςρωπισει και τη γκρινια της αν το παμε ετσι...αλλα ειπαμε ενα βημα πισω αυτος ενα βημα πισω αυτη να μην διαλυθει η οικεγενεια για μαλακιες και μονο..γιατι κατι σοβαρο δεν βλςπω εγω.


Το δεν αξίζει ουτε να σε φτυσω και υο το εισαι ενα τίποτα το θεωρείς μια κουβέντα παραπάνω;;;;;;;; Κανενας σεβασμός σε μια γυναικα που άφησε τη προσωπική της ζωή για να μεγαλώσει 3 μωρα.

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=Νοσηρή φαντασία;994896]


> Το δεν αξίζει ουτε να σε φτυσω και υο το εισαι ενα τίποτα το θεωρείς μια κουβέντα παραπάνω;;;;;;;; Κανενας σεβασμός σε μια γυναικα που άφησε τη προσωπική της ζωή για να μεγαλώσει 3 μωρα.


το θεωρω μια κουβεντα η οποια ειπωθηκε πανω σε ενα καβγα παν ω στα νευρα τιποτε αλλοκαι ορι δεν αξιζει να μεινει πανω σε αυτο

----------


## giorgos35

αν ολοι μας κολουσαμε στης κουβεντες πανω στο καυγα δεν θα εμενε ζευγαρι ολοι θα χωριζαν..βεβεα αναλογα και της κουβεντες αλλα αυτο ειναι μια κουβεντα και ετσι οπως εγινε μπαμ κανει οτι ηταν καθαρα απο νευρα και δεν το εννοουσε

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αν ολοι μας κολουσαμε στης κουβεντες πανω στο καυγα δεν θα εμενε ζευγαρι ολοι θα χωριζαν..βεβεα αναλογα και της κουβεντες αλλα αυτο ειναι μια κουβεντα και ετσι οπως εγινε μπαμ κανει οτι ηταν καθαρα απο νευρα και δεν το εννοουσε


Απαίσιος τροπος κ φυσικά είναι αναλογα και τον άνθρωπο. Εγώ θα τον συγχωρούσα μονο μια φορα και αυτη για τα παιδιά... Αν το εκανε κ δεύτερη θα του εδινα παπούτσια στο χερι. Αν δε μπορεί να μιλάει σαν άνθρωπος να συμβουλευτεί εναν ειδικό.. Που να ειχε γινει και τίποτα σοβαρό δλδ

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ελις εγω τα λεω αυτα για να καταλαβει οτι η αντιδραση του αντρα της δεν ηταν ακραια για αυτο που ειδε μπροστα του. Ουτε σωστη ηταν, αλλα οχι ακραια.
Υποτιθεται ειμαστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας που ξερουμε ψαχνοντας 5 πραγματα παραπανω για το τι αντικτυπο εχει μια τετοια κινηση, μεσα σε ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον, σε ενα μικρο παιδακι που πιπιλαει ακομη την πιπιλα.
Η διαμαρτυρια μου δεν στοχευει ακριβως την "σιγα μωρε την κινηση" οσο το τι θα τραβηξει το παιδι οταν μεγαλωσει εαν συνεχισουν αυτα τα σκηνικα.
Η adzik ετσι οπως το ειπε ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αντιληφθηκε τη σαβαροτητα αυτου που εκανε.
Ρε πουστη μου δηλαδη μια δυο παρατηρησεις ασχημες μου ειχε κανει ο πατερας μου σε νευρα μπροστα σε αλλους και ακομη τις θυμαμαι πως πονουσαν, παρολο που ηταν σωστος απεναντι μας.
Δηλαδη σκεφτομαι ενα παιδακι να βλεπει μια κατασταση αρνητικη σε ηλικια που δεν την βλεπει απλα, αλλα την βιωνει, να βαζει τα κλαματα και να του πετας τη πιπιλα στο κεφαλι?? 
Δεν νοιωθετε δηλαδη τον ψυχικο πονο που του προκαλείται? Και να διαβαζω ε σιγα μωρε και τι εκανε?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ελις εγω τα λεω αυτα για να καταλαβει οτι η αντιδραση του αντρα της δεν ηταν ακραια για αυτο που ειδε μπροστα του. Ουτε σωστη ηταν, αλλα οχι ακραια.
> Υποτιθεται ειμαστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας που ξερουμε ψαχνοντας 5 πραγματα παραπανω για το τι αντικτυπο εχει μια τετοια κινηση, μεσα σε ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον, σε ενα μικρο παιδακι που πιπιλαει ακομη την πιπιλα.
> Η διαμαρτυρια μου δεν στοχευει ακριβως την "σιγα μωρε την κινηση" οσο το τι θα τραβηξει το παιδι οταν μεγαλωσει εαν συνεχισουν αυτα τα σκηνικα.
> Η adzik ετσι οπως το ειπε ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αντιληφθηκε τη σαβαροτητα αυτου που εκανε.
> Ρε πουστη μου δηλαδη μια δυο παρατηρησεις ασχημες μου ειχε κανει ο πατερας μου σε νευρα μπροστα σε αλλους και ακομη τις θυμαμαι πως πονουσαν, παρολο που ηταν σωστος απεναντι μας.
> Δηλαδη σκεφτομαι ενα παιδακι να βλεπει μια κατασταση αρνητικη σε ηλικια που δεν την βλεπει απλα, αλλα την βιωνει, να βαζει τα κλαματα και να του πετας τη πιπιλα στο κεφαλι?? 
> Δεν νοιωθετε δηλαδη τον ψυχικο πονο που του προκαλείται? Και να διαβαζω ε σιγα μωρε και τι εκανε?


Εξακολουθώ αλήθεια να μη βρίσκω τίποτα μεμπτό... Σίγουρα καλύτερα απο το να του εριχνε μια στον κωλο για να κάτσει φρονιμα.... Θες να μου πεις δλδ οτι επειδή του πεταξε την πιπιλα το τραυμάτισε ψυχικα; χαχαχχαχα ελα βρε Γιώργο τώρα.. Ας είμαστε σοβαροί..

----------


## giorgos35

> Απαίσιος τροπος κ φυσικά είναι αναλογα και τον άνθρωπο. Εγώ θα τον συγχωρούσα μονο μια φορα και αυτη για τα παιδιά... Αν το εκανε κ δεύτερη θα του εδινα παπούτσια στο χερι. Αν δε μπορεί να μιλάει σαν άνθρωπος να συμβουλευτεί εναν ειδικό.. Που να ειχε γινει και τίποτα σοβαρό δλδ


κοιταξε αν το κανει συστηματικα ναι συμφωνω μαζι σου γιατι οσα παιδια και να εχεις μεχρι ποτε θα αντεξεις να σου κανρι τη ζωη κολαση..αλλα αν το προσεξες και η θεματοθετρια παραδεχετε οτι για πρωτη φορα ο ανδρας της φερθηκε ετσι και της ειπε αυτα τα λογια..που εν μερει δικαιολογητε..
αλλα επαναλαμβανω οτι αν ειναι καποιος να το κανει συστηματικα τοτες συμφωνω μαζι σου..

----------


## elis

Κούκλα για να κάνεις οικογένεια θέλει άλλο μυαλό στα σοβαρά κι άλλο στα καθημερινά καλά θα κάνεις να τα δεις πιο με νόημα γτ έτσι επειφανειακα που τα βλέπεις ούτε λεφτά θα διαχειριστείς καλά ποτέ ούτε άνδρα θα στρώσεις δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο νομίζεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> κοιταξε αν το κανει συστηματικα ναι συμφωνω μαζι σου γιατι οσα παιδια και να εχεις μεχρι ποτε θα αντεξεις να σου κανρι τη ζωη κολαση..αλλα αν το προσεξες και η θεματοθετρια παραδεχετε οτι για πρωτη φορα ο ανδρας της φερθηκε ετσι και της ειπε αυτα τα λογια..που εν μερει δικαιολογητε..
> αλλα επαναλαμβανω οτι αν ειναι καποιος να το κανει συστηματικα τοτες συμφωνω μαζι σου..


Μα γι αυτο ειπα κ γω οτι θα έδινα μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία. Τρίτη όμως δεν θα είχε περισσότερο κακο εκανε η υστερία του πατέρα παρα η πιπιλα...

----------


## giorgos35

> Μα γι αυτο ειπα κ γω οτι θα έδινα μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία. Τρίτη όμως δεν θα είχε περισσότερο κακο εκανε η υστερία του πατέρα παρα η πιπιλα...


και τα δυο το ιδιο κακο κανουν...παντα το λεω αυτο ΖΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΝ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΕΥΡΑ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> και τα δυο το ιδιο κακο κανουν...παντα το λεω αυτο ΖΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΝ ΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΕΥΡΑ


Εγω εξακολουθώ να μη το βλέπω τραγικό σαν σκηνικό αυτο με τη πιπιλα

----------


## Natalia_sups

[QUOTE=Νοσηρή φαντασία;994896]


> Το δεν αξίζει ουτε να σε φτυσω και υο το εισαι ενα τίποτα το θεωρείς μια κουβέντα παραπάνω;;;;;;;; Κανενας σεβασμός σε μια γυναικα που άφησε τη προσωπική της ζωή για να μεγαλώσει 3 μωρα.


Συμφωνω πως ειναι μεγαλη χοντραδα...πανω στα νευρα μπορεις να πεις διαφορων ειδων πραγματα απο την κατηγορια "μια κουβεντα παραπανω"...αλλα αυτο το συγκεκριμενο που του βγηκε να πει πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο...υπαρχουν τοσες βρισιες πχ, λιγοτερο σοβαρο θα το θεωρουσα απο αυτο που ειπε...πανω στα νευρα αντε σου λεω να πει ο αλλος ηλιθια κα***ολα π***να, εγωιστρια ο, τι μα ο, τι θες για να "ξεδωσει"...και ας πεταξε τη πιπιλα στο παιδι...μπορουσε απλα να πει ενα τι κανεις μωρη μαλακισμενη τελοσπαντων! 
Αυτο το συγκεκριμενο που του βγηκε ομως ειχε ξεκαθαρα σκοπο να την πονεσει, να την μειωσει, και δειχνει αποστροφη και συναισθηματικη απομακρυνση εκ μερους του, τον ξεπεσμο σου στα ματια του...δεν λεω πως δεν μπορω σε ενα βαθμο να δικαιολογησω τη τσατιλα του για το παιδι, ουτε θελω να εκφρασω αποψη στο αν συγχωρειται η συμπεριφορα του η οχι...το θεμα ειναι πως κανει καραμπαμ οτι εχετε προβλημα, απο την αποψη οτι εχει χασει καθε ιχνος εκτιμησης για σενα, ειναι ξενερωμενος, σε εχει δεδομενη, εισαι ξεπεσμενη στα ματια του...
Αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται να το πεις χωρις να το εννοεις...γιατι να παει το μυαλο σου καν να το πεις αν δεν νιωθεις ετσι ενω μπορεις απλα να πεις ενα τι κανεις μωρη βλαμμενη...πως στο διατανο παει ο νους καποιου να πει σε καποιον που αγαπα "εισαι ενα τιποτα;" Ειμαστε καλα; Αυτο ειναι φουλ κακοποιητικο. Ξεσπαει ασχημα απωθημενα πανω σου και με το να αποδεχτεις μια τετοια συμπεριφορα απο μερους του θα αμβλυνεις το προβλημα και θα σε βλεπει ακομα ως "ενα τιποτα". Καποιος που δεν ειναι τιποτα δεν δεχεται να του μιλανε ετσι. Θελει το λιγοοοοτερο φοβέρα. Στη θεση σου θα επεμενα στην αξιοπρεπεια μου με καθε κοστος, ειτε μαζι του ειτε οχι.

Οσο για τη πιπιλα που πεταξες στο παιδι...το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι το πονεσες, ποσο να πονεσει μια πιπιλα; Το θεμα ειναι οτι απερριψες το παιδι σου εκεινη τη στιγμη, του ειπες ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ με τη γλωσσα του σωματος "αει χασου, δε σε θελω"...και οσο μικρο και αν ειναι το ενιωσε, και πονεσε, και ας μην εχει τις λεξεις να πει "ποναει που η μαμα μου δε με θελει"...το τραυματισες...λιγο η πολυ δεν ξερω, αλλα το τραυματισες.
Καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να εισαι μονη με τρια μικρα παιδια στην ερημια, εχω γνωστη στην ιδια κατασταση...εχει τρια μικρα παιδια, δεν εργαζεται, ειναι ολη μερα μαζι τους, μενουν μακρια απο το κεντρο της πολης και μια περιοδο δεν την παλευε με ολο το τζερτζελο με τα μωρα, δεν αντεχε κι εκεινη καμια φορα...δεν ειναι κακο να θες λιγο την ησυχια σου απο τα παιδια σου...εκεινη μια περιοδο που φρικαρε,οταν ηταν ο αντρας της σπιτι κλεινοτανε στο μπανιο για να ησυχασει η στο υπνοδωματιο ξερω γω...αλλα ποτε, μα ποτε ποτε που να σκασει δεν εδειξε στα παιδια της οτι δεν θελει να ασχοληθει μαζι τους την ταδε στιγμη, δεν εδωσε ενδειξεις απορριψης στα παιδια της, και ας κλειδονοτανε στο μπανιο...μπορει να εκανε μπανιο η να εχεζε καμια ωρα που λεει ο λογος, λολ, δεν υπηρχε λογος να νιωσει καποιο μωρο οτι μας αποφευγει η μαμα...οποτε μη νιωθεις τυψεις που θες την ησυχια σου, βρες τροπο να έχεις εστω λιγο ποιοτικο χρονο μονη σου, αλλα ποτε μα ποτε ξανα μην εχεις απορριπτικη συμπεριφορα απεναντι στα παιδια σου, που να θες να πηδηξεις απο τη ταρατσα. Δεν εχει σημασια, βρες τροπο να το διαχειριστεις...μπορουσες απλα να απομακρυνθεις απο το μωρο εκεινη τη στιγμη. Πανε κλαψε αλλου, ποτε μπροστα στα παιδια. Στο λεω ως παιδι που ρουφηξε ολη τη καταθλιψομιζερια της μανας του μεγαλωνοντας...
Κατα τα αλλα να σου πω πως ολη αυτη η μιζερια περναει...τα μεταφορικα μεσα και η ταλαιπωρια κλπ δεν σε πτοουν αν εισαι καλα ψυχολογικα...αυτη τωρα εχει τρια μωρα απο εξι μηνων εως τεσσαρων περιπου χρονων, με δυο χρονια διαφορα περιπου το ενα απο το αλλο, μη σου πω λιγο λιγοτερο...και παει με το ποδηλατο με τρια μωρα βολτα απο εκει που ειναι στο κεντρο! Βαζει το μικρο σε μαρσιππο, τα δυο σε ειδικο βαγονακι για παιδια που συνδεεται με το ποδηλατο και τα σερνει κανοντας πεταλι! Η παει με το λεωφορειο...αυτη με το καροτσι, το αλλο με πατινι το τριτο με ποδηλατο διπλα της/γυρω της.
Ειναι δυσκολο, εχεις πραγματικα δικιο...δεν εχω εμπειρια αλλα σε πιστευω. Για εναν καφε η φαγητο παμε με τα τρια της παιδια και με πιανει πονοκεφαλος...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι καλη μαμα, απλα έχεις φρικαρει και δεν εχεις βρει εναν τροπο για λιγη προσωπικη φροντιδα και ηρεμια...το παραδειγμα της γνωστης το εφερα γιατι πραγματικα μου την θυμισε η περιγραφη σου και θελω να σου πω πως πιστευω οτι παιζει ρολο η ψυχολογια της μαμας και το να φροντιζει λιγο τον εαυτο της...μολις κοκετεψε λιγο η γνωστη μου και εκανε κατιτις για τον εαυτο της, και ηρεμησε, και ομορφυνε, και μια χαρα τα βγαζει περα με τα παιδακια της...το ποσο δυσκολο της ειναι ο θεος και η ψυχουλα της το ξερουν βεβαια, αλλα φαινεται να το διαχειριζεται καλυτερα τωρα...
Οποτε δες τι μπορεις να κανεις για να ξελαμπικαρεις λιγο και να μην εισαι 24ωρες το 24ωρο "μωρα μωρα μωρα" στο μυαλο σου...μιλα με τον αντρα σου, ζητα του καποια συνδρομη με τα μωρα οταν οπως μπορει η παρτε γυναικα για λιγες ωρες που ειπε καποιος, φτιαξε ενα προγραμμα με κανα δυωρακι αυστηρα για τη παρτη σου, εγω σου λεω ψαξου και σε κανα φορουμ με μαναδες που ισως εχουν αντιμετωπισει αναλογο φρικαρισμα και μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν με τις εμπειριες τους...
Αληθεια το μικροτερο ποσο μικρο ειναι; Παιζει να εχεις επιλοχειο καταθλιψη;

----------


## giorgos35

> Εγω εξακολουθώ να μη το βλέπω τραγικό σαν σκηνικό αυτο με τη πιπιλα


το θεμα δεν ειναι η πιπιλα..το θεμα ειναι το εξεις..σημερα ειναι πιπιλα αυριο να μη ειναι κατι αλλο..καταλαβες τωρα γιατι το καταδικαζω τοσο πολυ αυτη τη χειρονομια και δεν λεω ελα μωρε δεν βαριεσε.?σημερα ειναι πιπιλα..της λεμε δεν ναρθεσε δε τρεχει τιποτα..αυριο θα ειναι μια μπατσα.ελα μωρε ολοι εχουμε φαει μπατσα.μεθαυριο θα γινει δυο μπατσες...και παει λεγοντας...δςν ξερω μπορει εγω να ειμαι ο υπερβολικος.

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=Natalia_sups;994922]


> Συμφωνω πως ειναι μεγαλη χοντραδα...πανω στα νευρα μπορεις να πεις διαφορων ειδων πραγματα απο την κατηγορια "μια κουβεντα παραπανω"...αλλα αυτο το συγκεκριμενο που του βγηκε να πει πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο...υπαρχουν τοσες βρισιες πχ, λιγοτερο σοβαρο θα το θεωρουσα απο αυτο που ειπε...πανω στα νευρα αντε σου λεω να πει ο αλλος ηλιθια κα***ολα π***να, εγωιστρια ο, τι μα ο, τι θες για να "ξεδωσει"...και ας πεταξε τη πιπιλα στο παιδι...μπορουσε απλα να πει ενα τι κανεις μωρη μαλακισμενη τελοσπαντων! 
> Αυτο το συγκεκριμενο που του βγηκε ομως ειχε ξεκαθαρα σκοπο να την πονεσει, να την μειωσει, και δειχνει αποστροφη και συναισθηματικη απομακρυνση εκ μερους του, τον ξεπεσμο σου στα ματια του...δεν λεω πως δεν μπορω σε ενα βαθμο να δικαιολογησω τη τσατιλα του για το παιδι, ουτε θελω να εκφρασω αποψη στο αν συγχωρειται η συμπεριφορα του η οχι...το θεμα ειναι πως κανει καραμπαμ οτι εχετε προβλημα, απο την αποψη οτι εχει χασει καθε ιχνος εκτιμησης για σενα, ειναι ξενερωμενος, σε εχει δεδομενη, εισαι ξεπεσμενη στα ματια του...
> Αυτο δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται να το πεις χωρις να το εννοεις...γιατι να παει το μυαλο σου καν να το πεις αν δεν νιωθεις ετσι ενω μπορεις απλα να πεις ενα τι κανεις μωρη βλαμμενη...πως στο διατανο παει ο νους καποιου να πει σε καποιον που αγαπα "εισαι ενα τιποτα;" Ειμαστε καλα; Αυτο ειναι φουλ κακοποιητικο. Ξεσπαει ασχημα απωθημενα πανω σου και με το να αποδεχτεις μια τετοια συμπεριφορα απο μερους του θα αμβλυνεις το προβλημα και θα σε βλεπει ακομα ως "ενα τιποτα". Καποιος που δεν ειναι τιποτα δεν δεχεται να του μιλανε ετσι. Θελει το λιγοοοοτερο φοβέρα. Στη θεση σου θα επεμενα στην αξιοπρεπεια μου με καθε κοστος, ειτε μαζι του ειτε οχι.
> 
> Οσο για τη πιπιλα που πεταξες στο παιδι...το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι το πονεσες, ποσο να πονεσει μια πιπιλα; Το θεμα ειναι οτι απερριψες το παιδι σου εκεινη τη στιγμη, του ειπες ουτε λιγο ουτε πολυ με τη γλωσσα του σωματος "αει χασου, δε σε θελω"...και οσο μικρο και αν ειναι το ενιωσε, και πονεσε, και ας μην εχει τις λεξεις να πει "ποναει που η μαμα μου δε με θελει"...το τραυματισες...λιγο η πολυ δεν ξερω, αλλα το τραυματισες.
> Καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να εισαι μονη με τρια μικρα παιδια στην ερημια, εχω γνωστη στην ιδια κατασταση...εχει τρια μικρα παιδια, δεν εργαζεται, ειναι ολη μερα μαζι τους, μενουν μακρια απο το κεντρο της πολης και μια περιοδο δεν την παλευε με ολο το τζερτζελο με τα μωρα, δεν αντεχε κι εκεινη καμια φορα...δεν ειναι κακο να θες λιγο την ησυχια σου απο τα παιδια σου...εκεινη μια περιοδο που φρικαρε,οταν ηταν ο αντρας της σπιτι κλεινοτανε στο μπανιο για να ησυχασει η στο υπνοδωματιο ξερω γω...αλλα ποτε, μα ποτε ποτε που να σκασει δεν εδειξε στα παιδια της οτι δεν θελει να ασχοληθει μαζι τους την ταδε στιγμη, δεν εδωσε ενδειξεις απορριψης στα παιδια της, και ας κλειδονοτανε στο μπανιο...μπορει να εκανε μπανιο η να εχεζε καμια ωρα που λεει ο λογος, λολ, δεν υπηρχε λογος να νιωσει καποιο μωρο οτι μας αποφευγει η μαμα...οποτε μη νιωθεις τυψεις που θες την ησυχια σου, βρες τροπο να έχεις εστω λιγο ποιοτικο χρονο μονη σου, αλλα ποτε μα ποτε ξανα μην εχεις απορριπτικη συμπεριφορα απεναντι στα παιδια σου, που να θες να πηδηξεις απο τη ταρατσα. Δεν εχει σημασια, βρες τροπο να το διαχειριστεις...μπορουσες απλα να απομακρυνθεις απο το μωρο εκεινη τη στιγμη. Πανε κλαψε αλλου, ποτε μπροστα στα παιδια. Στο λεω ως παιδι που ρουφηξε ολη τη καταθλιψομιζερια της μανας του μεγαλωνοντας...
> Κατα τα αλλα να σου πω πως ολη αυτη η μιζερια περναει...τα μεταφορικα μεσα και η ταλαιπωρια κλπ δεν σε πτοουν αν εισαι καλα ψυχολογικα...αυτη τωρα εχει τρια μωρα απο εξι μηνων εως τεσσαρων περιπου χρονων, με δυο χρονια διαφορα περιπου το ενα απο το αλλο, μη σου πω λιγο λιγοτερο...και παει με το ποδηλατο με τρια μωρα βολτα απο εκει που ειναι στο κεντρο! Βαζει το μικρο σε μαρσιππο, τα δυο σε ειδικο βαγονακι για παιδια που συνδεεται με το ποδηλατο και τα σερνει κανοντας πεταλι! Η παει με το λεωφορειο...αυτη με το καροτσι, το αλλο με πατινι το τριτο με ποδηλατο διπλα της/γυρω της.
> Ειναι δυσκολο, εχεις πραγματικα δικιο...δεν εχω εμπειρια αλλα σε πιστευω. Για εναν καφε η φαγητο παμε με τα τρια της παιδια και με πιανει πονοκεφαλος...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι καλη μαμα, απλα έχεις φρικαρει και δεν εχεις βρει εναν τροπο για λιγη προσωπικη φροντιδα και ηρεμια...το παραδειγμα της γνωστης το εφερα γιατι πραγματικα μου την θυμισε η περιγραφη σου και θελω να σου πω πως πιστευω οτι παιζει ρολο η ψυχολογια της μαμας και το να φροντιζει λιγο τον εαυτο της...μολις κοκετεψε λιγο η γνωστη μου και εκανε κατιτις για τον εαυτο της, και ηρεμησε, και ομορφυνε, και μια χαρα τα βγαζει περα με τα παιδακια της...το ποσο δυσκολο της ειναι ο θεος και η ψυχουλα της το ξερουν βεβαια, αλλα φαινεται να το διαχειριζεται καλυτερα τωρα...
> Οποτε δες τι μπορεις να κανεις για να ξελαμπικαρεις λιγο και να μην εισαι 24ωρες το 24ωρο "μωρα μωρα μωρα" στο μυαλο σου...μιλα με τον αντρα σου, ζητα του καποια συνδρομη με τα μωρα οταν οπως μπορει η παρτε γυναικα για λιγες ωρες που ειπε καποιος, φτιαξε ενα προγραμμα με κανα δυωρακι αυστηρα για τη παρτη σου, εγω σου λεω ψαξου και σε κανα φορουμ με μαναδες που ισως εχουν αντιμετωπισει αναλογο φρικαρισμα και μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν με τις εμπειριες τους...
> Αληθεια το μικροτερο ποσο μικρο ειναι; Παιζει να εχεις επιλοχειο καταθλιψη;


μαλλον τον πληγωσε το σκηνικο με τη πιπιλα..δεν το περιμενε προφανος και πληγωθηκε..και για να της το ανταποδωσει διαλεξε αυτες της λεξεις..οπως και να εχει εγω δςν βλεπω κατι σε βαθμο χωρισμου..βλεπω ενα ερωτευμενο ζευγαρι που ειχανε εναν καυγα λογο πιεσης καθημερινοτητας και εργασιας.

----------


## Adzik

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας είτε συμφωνούμε είτε διαφωνούμε,

Μπήκα για να μοιραστώ κ για να νιώσω στήριξη..όχι τόσο για κάποια συμβουλή...συνήθως σε τέτοιες ακραίες σχεσιακες καταστάσεις την λύση την φέρνει η ζωή από μόνη της.


Κάποιοι ήμαστε ποιο Σουηδοί,δεν ανεχόμαστε ούτε μια πιο σηκωμένη φωνή,κάποιοι ήμαστε ποιο μεσογειακοί..

Εγώ είμαι της πρώτης σχολής,όπου ο σεβασμός κ αγάπη κ η εμπιστοσύνη και τα όρια είναι οι πυλώνες της σχέσης,αν πάψουν να υφίστανται τότε η σχέση οποία κ αν είναι φιλική.. ερωτική οποιαδήποτε καταρρέει.

Δεν είμαι ρηχή, δεν θεωρώ πως η σχέση μας με τον άντρα μου είναι επιφανειακή να πολύπλευρη κ σύνθετη, δεν θα τον κρίνω...η αν το κάνω πρώτα θα πουν προσπαθήσω να τον καταλάβω,να τον δικαιολογήσω ,είμαστε ελεύθερα πνεύματα ήταν κ είναι επιλογή μας η κοινή πορεία,κ στο σύνολο της θα την κρατήσουμε μονάχα αν κ οι δύο μας νιώθουμε καλά.

Κ στην τελική πιστεύω στην καλοσύνη,έτσι απλά.

Ο καθένας μπορεί κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή του να νιώσει πως χρειάζεται χρόνο ή χώρο,πως νιώθει υπέροχα, η να νιώσει αδικημένος,η βαθιά πικραμένος,να νιώσει μπερδεμένος η ισοπεδομενος, μόνος ,να χρειαστεί στήριξη ,αγάπη..

Αν είναι όταν ο σύντροφός μας κι εσύ μην καταλαβαινουμε το γιατί,λιώνει κ ζητάει τη ην στήριξη η την βοήθεια μας και εμείς αντί για αυτού τον εγκαταλείπουμε κ εξευτελίζουν ε... Τότε αυτό αν μη τι άλλο είναι δεν ξέρω..ίσως κακία,εγωισμός..είναι αδιαφορία..πάντως αγάπη ούτε θυμίζει ούτε είναι.

Αν δεις έναν πεσμένο άνθρωπο στον δρόμο άγνωστο να κλαίει..θα τον πλησιάσεις ..πόσο μάλλον κάποιον του οποίου λεσ καθημερινά σ αγαπώ κοιτώντας τον στα μάτια.

Δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες,ο άντρας μου είχε βίαια ξεσπασματα3,,- 4 φορές μέσα σε αυτά τα 5 χρόνια...απλώς πιο ήπια..πρόσεχε περισσότερο τα λόγια του..
Καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό είναι το μοτίβο μας..
Εγώ ανά μισό έναν χρόνο μια μέρα νιώθω να τον έχω περισσότερο ανάγκη..να μου λείπει..του το εκφράζω ζητούνται τρυφερότητα κ εκείνος κλειδώνει..θυμώνει κ με πληγωνει.

Προσπαθούμε να το σπάσουμε αυτό το μοτίβο.

Η βία ομως είτε λεκτική είτε σωματική είναι βία.
Δεν είναι μια λέξη παραπάνω.
Για μένα τουλάχιστον.

Πήρα τηλ.στην γραμμή υποστήριξης νομίζω 197..κ μίλησα με ψυχολόγο..

Μου είπε πως ο σύζυγός μου σε αυτή την φάση όντως δεν μπορεί να είναι ομάδα μου..ήμαστε περισσότερο δύο μονάδες..
Πως εκείνος αυτή την στιγμή επιβεβαιώνεται στην εργασία του καθημερινά τόσο πολύ που γυρίζει χορτασμενος Στο σπίτι, δίχως να σκεφτετε πως εγώ ούτε επιβεβαιωνομαι από κάπου σε αυτή την φάση..κ μάλιστα δεν έχω την παρουσία. Κ την τρυφερότητα το ενδιαφέρον του άντρα μου,επειδή εκείνος είναι απόλυτα συγκεντρωμένος κ αφοσιωμένος στον σκοπό της δουλειάς του.
Μου είπε πως ναι..δεν μπορεί να μπει στην θέση μου ούτε να με καταλάβει,μα πως πρέπει να έχει στο μυαλό του πως οκ πολύ καλά θα είναι όταν με το καλό έρθουν τα περισσότερα χρήματα κ θα έχουμε υλικεσ απολαβές.. αλλά οι άνθρωποι μασάζ χρειάζονται έχουν κ συναισθηματικές ανάγκες,είναι κάτι εντελώς αληθινό.Μια πραγματικότητα που δεν μπορεί παντελώς να αγνοεί.

Με συμβούλεψε να βάλω όρια,να του τα ανακοινώσω κ να βάλω μια χρονική περίοδο..3-6-12μηνων...ανάλογα πως το νιώθω για να δω αν η συμπεριφορά του παραμένει η ίδια η είναι παραβιαστικη, πως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να είναι μαζί μου αν δεν το θέλει,
Πως θα ανεχτώ την απουσία του την τόσων μηνών..την έλλειψη τρυφερότητας,την έλλειψη κατανόησης,το να μην κάνουμε τίποτα μαζί για πολύ καιρό..γιατί έχουμε κοινό σκοπό, όραμα..γιατί περιμένουμε να καρποφορισει η κατάσταση...θα ανεχτώ την μοναξιά που όλο αυτό μου προκαλεί,η το ότι το μεγάλωμα των παιδιών μας είναι όλο πάνω μου. Για τους επόμενους 7 μήνες...

Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ανεχτώ να μου μιλάει έτσι ,να με ταπεινώνει,να με βρίζει,να με υποβιβάζει, με λόγια τύπου είσαι ένα τίποτα,η με οποιονδήποτε πράξη.

Αυτά δεν θα τα ανεχτώ.
Όρια.Αυτα είναι τα όρια μου.

..
Όταν γύρισε τον αγκάλιασα κ μου ζήτησε ψυθυριστα συγνώμη.
Κάθησε κ του είπα πολύ σοβαρά όλα τα παραπάνω 

Κλονίστηκε.το είδα,είδα πως κατάλαβε πως ξαναμπήκαν τα όρια στην σχέση μας,κ. Κατάλαβε πόσο σοβαρό ήταν όλο αυτό,
Μου είπε πως εμείς ήμαστε η οικογένεια του..ούτε οι γονείς του ούτε κανείς..κ πως εμασ θέλει..θέλει να ζήσουμε αυτό που δημιουργήσαμε..
Κ πως θα δω λέει,θα διαψευσουμε ακόμη κ τουσ εαυτούς μας εκείνες τις στιγμές που νιώσαμε πως δεν θα τα καταφέρουμε κ πως θα γεράσουμε μαζί..

Του είπα αστα γεράματα εκεί που είναι αγάπη μου..
Τώρα πάμε ανά 5ετια... Κ βλέπουμε..
Γέλασαν κ τα μουστάκια του..χαρηκά..

Πραγματικά καταλάβε πως θα τον άφηνα κ στα αυτιά του η 5ετια ακουστικές ονειρεμένα χαχαχαχα μου φάνηκε πολύ τρυφερό.

Κάναμε έρωτα,γιατί ήθελα να νιώσουμε πιο κοντά ο ένας τον άλλον..
Κ προχωράμε.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Νοσιρη φαντασία είσαι ο άνθρωπος μου..όπως τα βλέπεις τα βλέπω κι εγώ :)

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Παιδιά το autocorrector γράφει τα δικά του πως κάνουμε επεξεργασία?

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Το δεν αξίζει ουτε να σε φτυσω και υο το εισαι ενα τίποτα το θεωρείς μια κουβέντα παραπάνω;;;;;;;; Κανενας σεβασμός σε μια γυναικα που άφησε τη προσωπική της ζωή για να μεγαλώσει 3 μωρα.


Στο βρισιμο συμφωνω μαζι σου. Ηταν κουβεντες μεγαλης απαξιωσης, δεν ήταν απλα 2 βαριες κουβεντες.
Αλλα για τις " θυσιες" διαφωνω καθετα.
Αν δεν ηθελε παιδια δεν θα εκανε.
Ολοι απο εγωιστικα κινητρα κανουμε οτι κανουμε. Ουτε θυσιαζομαστε, ουτε χαρη κανουμε σε κανεναν.
Οποιος κανει παιδια , πρεπει να ειναι σε θεση να μαζευει τα νευρα του κι αν δεν μπορει να ζητησει βοηθεια για να μπορεσει. Αλλιως μεγαλωνει τους επομενους ψυχοπαθεις.. ετσι ξεκινανε οι διαταραχες.

----------


## Remedy

> Εξακολουθώ αλήθεια να μη βρίσκω τίποτα μεμπτό... Σίγουρα καλύτερα απο το να του εριχνε μια στον κωλο για να κάτσει φρονιμα.... Θες να μου πεις δλδ οτι επειδή του πεταξε την πιπιλα το τραυμάτισε ψυχικα; χαχαχχαχα ελα βρε Γιώργο τώρα.. Ας είμαστε σοβαροί..


Πιστευω οτι το χειροτερο που αντιμετωπιζει το παιδακι δεν ειναι η πιπιλα αλλα η υστερια των γονιων . Και των δυο γονιων.
Η αντα βρεθηκε σε μεγαλη πιεση κι εκλαιγε και χτυπιοταν μπροστα στο παιδι λες και ηρθε καμια βαρια συμφορα.
Οταν το παιδι τρωει και την πιπιλα στο κεφαλι για να φυγει, τι καταλαβαινει; δεν καταλαβαινει οτι φταιει εκεινο;
Για μενα πρεπει κι οι δυο να μαζεψουν ολη αυτη την υστερία κι αν δεν μπορουν, να ζητησουν βοηθεια.

----------


## Remedy

Αντα με εχεις μπερδεψει...
Μου ειπες χθες οτι ουδεποτε ειχες τετοια δείγματα απο τον πατερα των παιδιων να σου μιλαει ασχημα κι ειδα εδω κατι παλια σου θεματα πριν το τριτο παιδι που ελεγες οτι ειχε ασχημα ξεσπασματα σε εβριζε ηθελε να σπασει κλπ.
Τι να πω.
Ασχημο περιβαλλον για παιδια
https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...ραγματα

----------


## savatage

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας είτε συμφωνούμε είτε διαφωνούμε,
> 
> Μπήκα για να μοιραστώ κ για να νιώσω στήριξη..όχι τόσο για κάποια συμβουλή...συνήθως σε τέτοιες ακραίες σχεσιακες καταστάσεις την λύση την φέρνει η ζωή από μόνη της.
> 
> 
> Κάποιοι ήμαστε ποιο Σουηδοί,δεν ανεχόμαστε ούτε μια πιο σηκωμένη φωνή,κάποιοι ήμαστε ποιο μεσογειακοί..
> 
> Εγώ είμαι της πρώτης σχολής,όπου ο σεβασμός κ αγάπη κ η εμπιστοσύνη και τα όρια είναι οι πυλώνες της σχέσης,αν πάψουν να υφίστανται τότε η σχέση οποία κ αν είναι φιλική.. ερωτική οποιαδήποτε καταρρέει.
> 
> ...


Σεντονι ατελειωτο, αναφορά για το κακο που κανετε στα παιδια σας ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ. 
Συγνωμη που σε ενοχλησαμε οσοι αναφερθηκαμε σε αυτα.

----------


## Remedy

Στο προηγουμενο μνμ σου που αναφερόσουν στον ιδιο ανθρωπο πριν 3 χρονια και μας ελεγες οτι σε βριζει και τα σπαει και την επομενη δεν θυμαται τπτ, η τελευταια μου ερωτηση ειναι μηπως πινει και δεν την απαντησες ποτε.
Στο τωρινο μνμ αναφερεις ενα ασχημο περιστατικο σαν να ηταν το πρωτο κακο δειγμα απο αυτον.
Καπου δεν εισαι ειλικρινής με τον εαυτο σου, νομιζω. 
Οχι με μας, μιας και δεν γνωριζομαστε.
Εφοσον ξερεις εξαρχης πως ειναι αυτος και πως ειστε μεταξυ σας, ποσο σε ζοριζει το κλεισιμο με μωρα παιδια, ποσο νοιωθεις την απουσια του συντροφου σου κι ολα αυτα απο την αρχη της σχεσης, κι αποφασιζεις κι αλλο παιδι μαζι του, αναλαβε τις ευθυνες σου. Εμας τι μας ρωτας; αυτος ετσι ηταν παντα, κι η κατασταση με τα μωρα και το ζορι σου ετσι ηταν παντα απ οσα ελεγες.

----------


## Adzik

Πρώτα απ' όλα δεν σας ρώτησα,δεν ρώτησα κανέναν ,έγραψα ότι έγραψα γιατί χρειάζονται στήριξή,κατανόηση,για το δεν ήμαστε στο φόρουμ? 

Δεύτερον δεν αναφέρθηκαν στα παιδάκια μου γιατί όπως κάποιοι ορθά κατάλαβαν, δεν υφίσταται θέμα, είμαι κ είναι πολύ τρυφερός γονιός, έχετε 3 παιδιά παιδιά! Έχετε μπει στην θέση μου ? Όχι... Άρα δεν μπορεί κανείς να με κρίνει,άσε που κ κανένα παιδάκι να μην έχει κανείς μπορεί να πιεστεί,μην τρελαθούνμε.

Πολύ συνηδιτα έχουμε τα παιδάκια κ σχετικά με εκείνα δεν έχουμε να αποδείξουμε τίποτα σε κανέναν γιατί μεγαλώνουν σε ήρεμο χαρούμενο κ γεμάτο τρυφερότητα περιβάλλον, αλλά ναι ακριβώς επειδή στα 5 χρόνια 3-4 φωρεσ μαζί με τις δύο τελευταίες του μήνα φωρεσ υπήρξε απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά του συζύγου μου προς τα εμένα, μπροστά στα παιδιά,ακριβώς επειδή δεν είναι μια καθημερινή κατάσταση μα ούτε η συχνή..για αυτό κ πόνεσα τόσο κ κλονίστηκε ολόκληρη η σχέση μας,ακριβώς γιατί δεν δέχομαι ούτε σε μένα κ προφανώς ούτε στα παιδιά μου να βιώνουν τέτοιες εκρήξεις.

Ρεμ με στεναχωρείς' μα δεν πειράζει ...
Δεν είσαι μέσα τα παπούτσια μου..δεν ξέρεις πως ένιωσα Μ δεν ξέρεις κ τις αντοχές μου μετά από δύο χρόνια αϋπνίας..
Κάτι που για εσένα μπορεί να μην ήταν καταστροφή..για εμένα ήταν.

Επειδή εγώ είμαι εγώ κ δεν είμαι εσύ η ο σύζυγός η ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος.

Οι σχέσεις είναι θέμα ορίων..οπως του είπα. Ήμουν πραγματικά πολύ ευτυχισμένη όλα αυτά τα 5 χρόνια..εκτός φυσικά από τα 3-4 περιστατικά.

Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια,ήμαστε πολύ αγαπημένο κ ερωτευμένο ζευγάρι με τα ελαττώματα μας ,δεν θα άφηνα ποτέ την κατάσταση να φτάσει σε ακρεεσ καταστάσεις όπως κι εκείνος.
Κ ξαναλέω σίγουρα όχι ως προς τα παιδάκια μας που λατρεύουμε κ μεγαλωνουμε σε υγιέστατο περιβάλλον.

Αν δεν ακολουθησει τα όρια μου,τότε πάει παπαλα η σχέση γιατί ακριβώς θα προστατέψω τα παιδιά μας κ εμένα όπως κ εκείνον στα μάτια κ τις ψυχές των παιδιών μας.

Κ θα καταλήξω λέγοντας πως από ότι ξέρω το φόρουμ είναι υποστήριξης κ όχι κριτικής.

Δεν θα ζητούσα ποτέ σε κάποιον από εδώ να μου αποδείξει το οτιδήποτε διαφωνώ συμφωνώ...αποδέχομαι όλους εδώ μέσα έτσι απλά .



Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Δεν είπα ποτέ πως ήμαστε το ονειρεμένο ζευγάρι ..το οποίο δεν έχει ελαττώματα κ όλη μέρα ο ένας χαμογελάει στον άλλον...( Αν κ μέχρι τώρα έτσι ήταν κατά το 99,9999 τις εκατό)

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Peace

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Και κάτι άλλο, δεν έχω γονείς,κ όποτε είχα κάποιο θέμα που θα επιθυμούσα να το μοιραστώ κ να το συζητήσω η να βρω παρηγοριά η στήριξη,ερχόμουν εδώ στο φόρουμ μας κ όντως επερνα δύναμη μεγάλη,είμαι σίγουρη,θέλω να πιστεύω πως όλο αυτό το καλοπροαίρετο που ένιωθα πάντα εδώ,δεν έχει αντικατασταθεί με αυτό που υπάρχει εκεί έξω κ εφοσων ερχόμαστε εδώ ..σημαίνει πως σε ένα κομμάτι μασ δεν ταιριάζει .κ αυτό το κάτι που λείπει το βρησκουμε εδω.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Μη στεναχωριεσαι αντα εγω τισ φιλεσ τισ κορησ μου και την κορη μου που τισ εστρωσα τωρα ξερεισ τι λενε τα παιδια τουσ θα τα κρεμασουν αναποδα ετσι κ δεν καθονται καλα γιναν ανθρωποι τισ λατρευω ετσι τωρα μπορουν να κανουν οτι θελουν

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Σεντονι ατελειωτο, αναφορά για το κακο που κανετε στα παιδια σας ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ. 
> Συγνωμη που σε ενοχλησαμε οσοι αναφερθηκαμε σε αυτα.


Ποια παιδια, ψιλα γραμματα...

----------


## Adzik

Ναι γιατί αν έγραφα σεντοοονι για τα παιδιά όμως τα έδερνα όλη μέρα θα ήμουν καλύτερη μαμά...μωρέ σοβαρευτείτε

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## blackbird

Οι προτεραιότητες και οι ενοχές δείχνουν τον αληθινό χαρακτήρα κάποιου.

----------


## Remedy

> συγνωμη, πρωτη φορα σου μιλαει ετσι? ποσα χρονια ειστε μαζι?





> 5 ναι ..πρωτη
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Εγω σε αυτο αναφερθηκα αντα.
Μου ειπες οτι πρωτη φορα σου μιλησε ασχημα στα 5 χρονια και βλεπω οτι μας εγραφες οτι σε βριζει και πηγε να σηκωσει χερι ηδη πριν το δευτερο παιδι κι οτι και τοτε ησουν καταπονημενη απο το ζορι με τα μωρα και παραπονεμενη απο αυτον.
Τα υππλοιπα τα ακουω βερεσε.
Δικαιωμα σου να κανεις οτι θες. Φυσικα
Εννοειται. 
Το αν δεν το καταλαβαινεις οτι ειναι νοσηρο τα παιδια να ζουν αυτα που περιγραφεις, δικο σου θεμα επισης.

----------


## Adzik

Τόσο άσχημα εννοούσα βρε Ρεμ...τόσο πολύ

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Τα ζυγίζω πάντα τα πράγματα στην ζωή μου..αν η ζυγαριά γύρει προσ τα κάτω ..θα πάρω τις αποφάσεις μου εννοείτε.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Α κ επειδή ξέχασα να σου απαντήσω όχι δεν πίνουμε καθόλου μέσ' στο σπίτι..μόνο Χριστούγεννα κ Πάσχα.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos35

> Πρώτα απ' όλα δεν σας ρώτησα,δεν ρώτησα κανέναν ,έγραψα ότι έγραψα γιατί χρειάζονται στήριξή,κατανόηση,για το δεν ήμαστε στο φόρουμ? 
> 
> Δεύτερον δεν αναφέρθηκαν στα παιδάκια μου γιατί όπως κάποιοι ορθά κατάλαβαν, δεν υφίσταται θέμα, είμαι κ είναι πολύ τρυφερός γονιός, έχετε 3 παιδιά παιδιά! Έχετε μπει στην θέση μου ? Όχι... Άρα δεν μπορεί κανείς να με κρίνει,άσε που κ κανένα παιδάκι να μην έχει κανείς μπορεί να πιεστεί,μην τρελαθούνμε.
> 
> Πολύ συνηδιτα έχουμε τα παιδάκια κ σχετικά με εκείνα δεν έχουμε να αποδείξουμε τίποτα σε κανέναν γιατί μεγαλώνουν σε ήρεμο χαρούμενο κ γεμάτο τρυφερότητα περιβάλλον, αλλά ναι ακριβώς επειδή στα 5 χρόνια 3-4 φωρεσ μαζί με τις δύο τελευταίες του μήνα φωρεσ υπήρξε απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά του συζύγου μου προς τα εμένα, μπροστά στα παιδιά,ακριβώς επειδή δεν είναι μια καθημερινή κατάσταση μα ούτε η συχνή..για αυτό κ πόνεσα τόσο κ κλονίστηκε ολόκληρη η σχέση μας,ακριβώς γιατί δεν δέχομαι ούτε σε μένα κ προφανώς ούτε στα παιδιά μου να βιώνουν τέτοιες εκρήξεις.
> 
> Ρεμ με στεναχωρείς' μα δεν πειράζει ...
> Δεν είσαι μέσα τα παπούτσια μου..δεν ξέρεις πως ένιωσα Μ δεν ξέρεις κ τις αντοχές μου μετά από δύο χρόνια αϋπνίας..
> Κάτι που για εσένα μπορεί να μην ήταν καταστροφή..για εμένα ήταν.
> ...


μα και εμεις στηριξη και κατανοηση σου δειχνουμε.και κανενας απτα παιδια δεν σε ειπε κατι κακο..και αν ειπαμε και μια γνωμη ηταν γιατι θελουμε να καλυτερεψη η δικη σου ζωη...και οιδηποτε αλλο και αν θελεις να συζητησουμε εμρις και παλι εδω ειμαστε...
εγω σε ριπα και χθες τρυφεροτητα και τον ανδρα σου διπλα σου λογικο υιναο δικιο εχεις..ομως σκεψου λιγο και πως τρεχει και εκεινος για εσας για να καλυτερεψη τη ζωη και τον 5.κανε λιγο υπολονη ακομα να α βαλει λιγο σε μια σειρα και θα εστε πιο καλα και εσυ και αυτος..δεν πιεζετε τοσο..ειδες με το που σου ητησε συγγνωμη κατευθειαν ερωτα κανατε....εμ καλα λεω ενδιαφερον και τρυφεροτητα ηθελες....

----------


## Adzik

:)

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει βέβαια ακόμη,είναι το τι τον οδήγησε στο να με απαξιώσει μέσα του... Μέσα σε έναν χρόνο εκεί που μου έλεγε πως με θαυμάζει κ είμαι το πιο αξιοπρεπές άτομο που γνωρίζει..η μόνη αλλαγή ήταν πως με είδε να είμαι αδύναμη μερικές αυτές τισ δύο τρεις φωρεσ.. κ να του το λέω πως νιώθω αδύναμη, υποψιάζομαι δυστυχώς πως αυτό ήταν που τον έκανε να με σκέφτεσλται διαφορετικά,να έχει διαφορετική εικόνα..τόσα χρόνια με έβλεπε μόνο δυνατή..ήμουν πάντα δυναμική κ στις δυσκολίες ακόμη. ..δεν έδειξαν ούτε ήμουν τόσο κομματιασμένη.. βέβαια ..δεν ένιωθα κι όλας έτσι..δεν είχα γεννήσει δύο μωράκια στην σειρά..δεν είχα ξενυχτήσει δύο χρόνια..ακόμη ξυπνάω 3 φωρεσ περίπου κάθε νύχτα..κοιμάμαι κατά την 1 κ ξυπνάω 6.30..

Αν αυτό τον έκανε να σκεφτεί έτσι τότε έχουμε ,έχω πρόβλημα,ξέρω πως γενικότερα απεχθάνεται την αδυναμία,αλλά άλλο αδυναμία κ άλλο κούραση..

Του είπα πως αν με απαξιώσε μέσα του επειδή έμεινα στο σπίτι κ δεν τρέχω κ δεν συνεισφερω οικονομικά..τότε εγώ δεν έχω να του αποδειξω τίποτα..γιατί είναι δικό του θέμα,του είχα ξαναπάει παλιότερα αν θα ένιωθε πιο άνετα να εργαστώ πάλι εξάλλου 10 χρόνια εμπειρίας έχω κ να πληρώνω κοπέλα..μήπως αυτό τον ανακούφιζε,αλλά μου είχε πει τότε πως δεν έχει σχέση κ πως στόχος είναι μελλοντικά να τα πάμε έτσι ώστε μόνο αν θέλω να εργαστώ κ όσο θέλω ..
Άρα μάλλον δεν είναι το οικονομικό..

Απλώς ίσως νιώθει πως δεν εκτιμώ την προσπάθεια του,συνήθως οι άντρες κάνουν πιο απλές σκέψεις..δεν τα κάνουν περίπλοκα μέσ' το μυαλό τουσ όπως εμείς.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos35

> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει βέβαια ακόμη,είναι το τι τον οδήγησε στο να με απαξιώσει μέσα του... Μέσα σε έναν χρόνο εκεί που μου έλεγε πως με θαυμάζει κ είμαι το πιο αξιοπρεπές άτομο που γνωρίζει..η μόνη αλλαγή ήταν πως με είδε να είμαι αδύναμη μερικές αυτές τισ δύο τρεις φωρεσ.. κ να του το λέω πως νιώθω αδύναμη, υποψιάζομαι δυστυχώς πως αυτό ήταν που τον έκανε να με σκέφτεσλται διαφορετικά,να έχει διαφορετική εικόνα..τόσα χρόνια με έβλεπε μόνο δυνατή..ήμουν πάντα δυναμική κ στις δυσκολίες ακόμη. ..δεν έδειξαν ούτε ήμουν τόσο κομματιασμένη.. βέβαια ..δεν ένιωθα κι όλας έτσι..δεν είχα γεννήσει δύο μωράκια στην σειρά..δεν είχα ξενυχτήσει δύο χρόνια..ακόμη ξυπνάω 3 φωρεσ περίπου κάθε νύχτα..κοιμάμαι κατά την 1 κ ξυπνάω 6.30..
> 
> Αν αυτό τον έκανε να σκεφτεί έτσι τότε έχουμε ,έχω πρόβλημα,ξέρω πως γενικότερα απεχθάνεται την αδυναμία,αλλά άλλο αδυναμία κ άλλο κούραση..
> 
> Του είπα πως αν με απαξιώσε μέσα του επειδή έμεινα στο σπίτι κ δεν τρέχω κ δεν συνεισφερω οικονομικά..τότε εγώ δεν έχω να του αποδειξω τίποτα..γιατί είναι δικό του θέμα,του είχα ξαναπάει παλιότερα αν θα ένιωθε πιο άνετα να εργαστώ πάλι εξάλλου 10 χρόνια εμπειρίας έχω κ να πληρώνω κοπέλα..μήπως αυτό τον ανακούφιζε,αλλά μου είχε πει τότε πως δεν έχει σχέση κ πως στόχος είναι μελλοντικά να τα πάμε έτσι ώστε μόνο αν θέλω να εργαστώ κ όσο θέλω ..
> Άρα μάλλον δεν είναι το οικονομικό..
> 
> Απλώς ίσως νιώθει πως δεν εκτιμώ την προσπάθεια του,συνήθως οι άντρες κάνουν πιο απλές σκέψεις..δεν τα κάνουν περίπλοκα μέσ' το μυαλό τουσ όπως εμείς.
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


δεν μπορω να πω και το ονομα χρηστης σου.αχ βρε μανα μου δεν ειναιγκη αναγκη να υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος λογος για να πει ενας ανθρωπος καποιες λεξεις...μπορει πανω στα νευρα του να πει πολλα...και αυτος ανθρωπος ειναι...οπως και εσυ..κουραζεσε με τα παιδια αυπνη και εσυ πανω στα νευρα σου μπορει να πεις καποια πραγματα ομως δεν συμενει οτι απαξιωνεις τον πατερα τον παιδιον σου..μην το ψαχνεις τοσο πολυ χειροτερα θα τα κανεις καλυτερα δεν θα τα κανεις..δεν κερδιζεις κατι πανω στα νευρα σου ξεσπασες και εσυ και αυτος..αλλη φορα θα προσπαθησετε να μην γινει και τελιοσε ειναι κριμα τοαο ερωτευμενο και δεμενο ζευγαρι να χωρισει για μαλακιες και χθες σου τα ειπα αυτα.. τα σημερινα παντως τα θεωρω πιο ευχαριστα.και ευχομε να ακουσουμε και πιο ευχαριστα. 
καντε ερωτα κια οχι καυγα...

----------


## giorgos35

να μη σε προβληματιζρι τιποτα..ο ανδρας σου ετοιμαζει μια νεα επριχηρηση απο οσο μας εχεις πει εσυ..δεν μπορεις να φαναστεις τι αγχως και κουραση εχει αυτο...πρεπει να μεριμνηση τα παντα..ςμπορευμα πελατολογιο πωλησεις και χιλια δυο αλλα που δεν μπορο να φανταστω...σωστα σε ειπε κανε λιγο υπομονη και ολα θα πανε καλα θα χαλαρωσει και αυτος και θα ειστε μαζι οπως και πριν..
η οικογενεια ετσι ειναι εχεις καποιες χαρες εχεις και καποιες λυπες..στερησε καποια πραγματα και χερεσε καποια αλλα..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Για πες μας βρε κοριτσι μου, εχεις εναν ανθρωπο τοσα χρονια, εχετε παιδια, προσπαθει κι αυτος να κρατησει την οικογενεια σας, λες πως τοσα χρονια ολα ηταν σχετικα καλα και υπηρξαν και 2-3 ασχημες συμπεριφορες.
Αν εβλεπες εσυ τον αντρα σου να ανοιγε ενα θέμα με τιτλο "δεν εχω εναν ανθρωπο" πως θα σου φαινοταν? Ειναι ακρως προσβλητικος.
Οπως το γραφεις χωρις να το καταλαβαινεις η και χωρις να το εννοεις κατα βαθος, καπως ετσι θα του πετας κατι τετοια ετσι για το γαμωτο, πανω στη συγχιση και θα σαλταρει ο ανθρωπος που σε αγαπαει, γιατι αν δε σε αγαπουσε θα χωριζε ανετα.

----------


## Adzik

Το δεν έχω έναν άνθρωπο δεν είναι προσβλητικό όταν δεν υπάρχουν γονείς, ή συγγενείς...κ όταν όλοι οι δικοί μου άνθρωποι είναι εκείνος..εκείνος που μου λέει είσαι ένα τίποτα...

Θέλω όμως να πιστεύω πως ναι δεν το πιστεύει..τον αγαπώ πολύ κ εκείνον κ την οικογένειά μας..δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή από το να είμαι αισιόδοξη κ να πιστεύω στην καλή του πρόθεση ..

Όλα καλά, καληνύχτα σας :)


Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Τόσο άσχημα εννοούσα βρε Ρεμ...τόσο πολύ
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


μηπως η χρονικη αποσταση σε κανει να βλεπεις τα τωρινα ως χειροτερα?
ξαναδιαβασε τα μηνυματα σου του 2015. ειχα βαλει το λινκ παραπανω.
περιεγραφες εναν ανθρωπο με βιαια ξεσπασματα που μαλωνετε, σε βριζει και σπαει πραγματα.
το ποτο στο ειχα ρωτησει γιατι μας ειπες οτι την αλλη μερα δεν θυμοταν οτι σε εβριζε κι εσπαγε.
προσπαθουσες να τον πεισεις να παει για ψυχοθεραπεια.
κι αντι ψυχοθεραπειας , κανατε ενα ακομα παιδι.εκανε ψυχοθεραπεια, τελικα?
τα προβληματα ειχαν λυθει δλδ και τελικα αυτο που ελειπε απο την κοινη σας ζωη ηταν ενα ακομα παιδι?

εσυ ξερεις πως τα εζησες και τι σε φοβιζει και τι σε προσβαλει περισσοτερο.
εμενα οι περιγραφες του 2015 μου φανηκαν τρομακτικες..

----------


## Adzik

Φαντάσου..είχαμε 3 χρόνια να μαλώσουμε.

Μιλάς λεσ κ δεν ξέρεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωή κ λεσ κ είναι εύκολο για κάποιον που αγαπάς μα ξεσπάει κάθε 3 χρόνια με πολύ άσχημο βέβαια τρόπο..να τον βγάλεις έτσι απλά από την ζωή σου.
Αυτά δεν θα είναι απλά πράγματά,ειδικά όταν πέραν του τραγικού λάθους όλα τα άλλα δεν τα έχει ταιριάξει τόσο απόλυτα με κανέναν άλλον μέχρι τώρα στην ζωή του κάποιος.
Δεν είναι άσπρο μαύρο η ζωή.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Αν ήταν θα ήταν όλα απλα

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elisabet

Συμφωνώ με την Ρεμεντυ. Αυτά που περιέγραφες στο παλιό θέμα ήταν τραγικά. Εκτός κι αν λόγω φόρτισης γίνεσαι υπερβολική και τα μεγαλοποιείς. Είσαι σίγουρη οτι είναι τόσο μεμονωμένα τα περιστατικά όσο τα παρουσιάζεις τώρα;

Σε μια σχέση που είναι σε γενικές γραμμές καλή με τις μικροεντάσεις που φυσιολογικά δημιουργούνται με την καθημερινή τριβή, δεν ξεστομίζονται τόσο βαριές κουβέντες έτσι στα ξαφνικά χωρίς λόγο.

Και, με συγχωρείς που θα στο πω, αλλά ούτε μια μητέρα καταρρέει ξαφνικά μπροστά στα παιδιά της και ξεσπάει έτσι επειδή δεν αντέχει το βάρος των ευθυνών της. Φροντίζει να ζητήσει και να βρει βοήθεια πριν φτάσει εκεί.

Θεωρείς οτι τα θέματα που έχετε μπορούν να λυθούν/λύνονται με ένα καλό σεξ; Κρίνεις πως δεν χρειάζεστε βοήθεια από ειδικό;

----------


## Adzik

Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά θα δεις πως εγώ αναζητώ κ παίρνω βοήθεια κατά καιρούς κ πάντα είχε στο μυαλό του κ εκείνος το να κάνει θεραπεία για τα ξεσπάσματα κ την αναισθησία που τον πιάνει,είναι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι με εμπειρίεσ.. κ που προσπαθούμε να διαχειριζομαστε κ δεν κρυβόμαστε πίσω από τα δάχτυλα μας είναι πολύ σημαντικό.

Δεν ήμαστε ούτε ανεύθυνοι ούτε ηλίθιοι..

Κ αν ήταν συχνά αυτά τα φαινόμενα όπως είδη έχω γράψει...δεν θα κρατούσα την σχέση.

Τα έχω γράψει εγώ αλλά ο καθένας διαβάζει ότι θέλει .η Μαλλον καταλαβαίνει ότι θέλει...
Κ λογικό το βρίσσκω κι όλας.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Όσο για την βοήθεια με τα παιδιά,έχεις παιδιά?
Έχεις ένα μωρό που μέχρι πρότινος θήλαζε? Κ ένα δίχρονο?

Πόσο εύκολα βρίσκεις έμπιστο άτομο? Ειδικά όταν δεν υπάρχει μπαντζετ για κάτι τέτοιο?

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Δεν χρειάζομαι να μου δείξει κανείς την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης,ήμουν κ είμαι η πρώτη που το επισήμανε.

Μπήκα ως μια πληγωμένη σύζυγός η οποία αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο διαζυγίου έχοντας 3 παιδιά από έναν σύζυγο που αγαπάει πολύ,δεν μπήκα γιατί μου ήταν εύκολο να ακριβώς για να βρω στήριξη .

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Α κ κάτι άλλο...δεν είχα κάνει ξανά μανούλα με 3 παιδιά..δεν έκανα πρόβα..σορυ κι ολασσσ.. εσύ φαντάζομαι είσαι πάντα προετημασμενη για την οποία πίεση δημιουργειται στην ζωή σου κ πάντα ανταπεξέρχεσαι με ψυχραιμία...σούπερ μπράβο, κάνε μασ σεμινάρια τότε για το κοινό μήπως κ όλοι εμείς οι λάθος.. μάθουμε από το δικό σου απόλυτο κ τέλειο παράδειγμα. Θα είμαι στην πρώτη σειρά.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elisabet

> Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά θα δεις πως *εγώ αναζητώ κ παίρνω βοήθεια κατά καιρούς κ πάντα είχε στο μυαλό του κ εκείνος το να κάνει θεραπεία για τα ξεσπάσματα κ την αναισθησία που τον πιάνει,*είναι μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι με εμπειρίεσ.. κ που προσπαθούμε να διαχειριζομαστε κ δεν κρυβόμαστε πίσω από τα δάχτυλα μας είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
> 
> Δεν ήμαστε ούτε ανεύθυνοι ούτε ηλίθιοι..
> 
> Κ αν ήταν συχνά αυτά τα φαινόμενα όπως είδη έχω γράψει...δεν θα κρατούσα την σχέση.
> 
> Τα έχω γράψει εγώ αλλά ο καθένας διαβάζει ότι θέλει .η Μαλλον καταλαβαίνει ότι θέλει...
> Κ λογικό το βρίσσκω κι όλας.
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Τι σημαίνει η φράση "κι εγώ αναζητώ βοήθεια κατά καιρούς;" ¨Οταν είδες πως είχες φτάσει στα όρια σου όντας μάνα με τρία παιδιά, αναζήτησες βοήθεια; Και λέγοντας βοήθεια εννοώ από την βοήθεια που μπορείς να λάβεις από μια κοπέλα που θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθάει με τα παιδιά για κάποιες ώρες ώστε να ηρεμείς μέχρι την βοήθεια ειδικού ψυχολόγου/ ψυχοθεραπευτή. Περιγράφεις πως για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα με την έλευση του τρίτου παιδιού ένιωσες να ζορίζεσαι και να πιέζεσαι, τι ακριβώς έκανες γιαυτό ώστε να μην φτάσεις στο σημείο να ξεσπάσεις μπροστά στα παιδιά σου;

Επίσης τι σημαίνει η φράση "ο άντρας μου πάντα είχε στο μυαλό του να κάνει θεραπεία" ; Γιατί δεν το έχει κάνει τόσα χρόνια; Εκείνον μπορούμε να τον πούμε ανεύθυνο που δεν το έχει κάνει ενώ είναι σαφές πως έχει βίαια ξεσπάσματα μπροστά στα παιδιά;

----------


## Adzik

Έλα για καφέ..να στα πω...είναι πολλές οι λεπτομέρειες...

Πάντα κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ..μόνη μου..με ειδικούς...κλπ.τα αγαπώ πολύ τα παιδάκια μου.τελεια.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν χρειάζομαι να μου δείξει κανείς την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης,ήμουν κ είμαι η πρώτη που το επισήμανε.
> 
> Μπήκα ως μια πληγωμένη σύζυγός η οποία αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο διαζυγίου έχοντας 3 παιδιά από έναν σύζυγο που αγαπάει πολύ,δεν μπήκα γιατί μου ήταν εύκολο να ακριβώς για να βρω στήριξη .
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Δεν νομίζω οτι αντιλαμβάνεσαι την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης όχι. Γιατί ενώ περιέγραψες με πολύ τραγικό τρόπο και τα γεγονότα του τότε (2015) και του τώρα, πέρασες με μια τεράστια ευκολία στο στάδιο του να τα δικαιολογήσεις μόλις είδες τα σχόλια όλων εδώ μέσα και πολύ φοβάμαι πως απλά θες να τα κρύψεις κάτω από το χαλί. Στο παλιό θέμα η "λυση" που βρήκες για τις εντάσεις σας ήταν το τρίτο παιδί λες κι αυτό θα έφτιαχνε την κατάσταση ως δια μαγείας και δεν θα την χειροτέρευε όπως έγινε.

Δεν είμαι εδώ ως κριτής, ούτε διεκδικώ το αλάθητο και μιας και ρωτάς ούτε εγώ είμαι προετοιμασμένη για όλα στην ζωή μου. Μπορώ να καταλάβω την θέση σου. Μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είσαι με έναν άνθρωπο που αγαπάς κι απλά ήθελες να φτιάξεις μια όμορφη ζωή μαζί του. Μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμα και την ανάγκη σου να τον δικαιολογείς και να διαγράφεις απτην μνήμη σου ένα ένα αυτά τα "μεμονωμένα" περιστατικά προσπαθώντας να ωραιοποιήσεις την κατάσταση. Μπορώ επίσης να καταλάβω την δυσκολία που μπορεί να έχει μια απόφαση διαζυγίου μετά από τόσα χρόνια και με τρία παιδιά. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω είναι να σε ταρακουνήσω ώστε να μην κρύψεις τα προβλήματα κι αυτή την φορά κάτω από το χαλί. Και το γεγονός πως υπάρχουν τρία παιδιά και δεν είστε απλώς δύο ενήλικες που σας αρέσει να σαχλαμαρίζετε, το κάνει πιο επιτακτικό.

Δεν σου λέω να χωρίσεις τον άντρα σου, σου λέω πως σαν τρίτη από αυτά που διαβάζω θεωρώ πως χρειάζεστε και οι δύο βοήθεια από ειδικό. Κι όσο δεν το κάνετε, ταλαιπωρείτε και τραυματίζετε τα παιδιά σας.

----------


## Adzik

Κ εγώ είπα πως ήταν κ είναι Φανερο πως όλα αυτά τα έχω υπόψη μου από μόνη μου,ο καθένας μπορεί να νομίζει ότι θέλει Παρ όλα αυτά μη γνωρίζοντας τις λεπτομέρειες,εντάξει το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα.

Κ υ.γ πως κ μπορείς να καταλάβεις? Έχεις 3 παιδιά? Αν όχι τότε όχι δεν μπορείς,σορυ .

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Φαντάσου..είχαμε 3 χρόνια να μαλώσουμε.
> 
> Μιλάς λεσ κ δεν ξέρεις πως τα φέρνει η ζωή κ _λεσ κ είναι εύκολο για κάποιον που αγαπάς μα_ *ξεσπάει κάθε 3 χρόνια με πολύ άσχημο βέβαια τρόπο..να τον βγάλεις έτσι απλά από την ζωή σου.*
> Αυτά δεν θα είναι απλά πράγματά,ειδικά όταν πέραν του τραγικού λάθους όλα τα άλλα δεν τα έχει ταιριάξει τόσο απόλυτα με κανέναν άλλον μέχρι τώρα στην ζωή του κάποιος.
> Δεν είναι άσπρο μαύρο η ζωή.
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σου φαινεται δυσκολο να βγαλεις εναν ανθρωπο με βιαια ξεσπασματα απο την ζωη σου.
Εμενα μου ειναι αδιανοητο να βαλω εναν τετοιον ανθρωπο στην ζωη μου. Δεν μπορω να ειμαι με ανθωπο με βιαια ξεσπασματα ουτε στο ιδιο δβματιο, οχι να τον εχω διπλα μου.
Επειδη μιλησες στον β ενικο, προσωπικα ζω με τον δικο μου εδω και χρονια. ΜΑΖΙ, οχι μονο ραντεβουδακια κι εκδρομουλες.δεν εχει ποτε χτυπησει το χερι στο τραπεζι , ουτε εχει σηκώσει την φωνη του ποτε, ειλικρινα. Οχι να με βρισει. Οποτε, οχι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως " συμβαινουν αυτα ". Εγω πιστευω οτι συμβαινουν οταν επιλεγεις ανθρωπους που τα κανουν. Δεν συμβαινουν μονα τους.
Ειστε μαζι 5 χρονια.
Τωρα ειπες οτι ισως συμβει καθε 3 χρονια.
Δλδ; μια με δυο φορες στο συνολο.
Χθες ελεγες οτι εχει συμβει 3-4 φορες.
Ενω πριν 3 χρονια, οραν εισασταν στα 2 χρονια σχεσης ΜΟΛΙΣ, ελεγες οτι ειχε συμβει απο τοτε ακομα 7- 8 φορες.
Οπως και να το πεις, φαινεται επαναλαμβανομενο μοτιβο..
Τα ιδια παραπονα ειχες απο αυτον και στο πρωτο παιδι.
Προφανως δεν ελυσε τπτ αλλα προχωρησατε σε 2ο παιδι.
Τα παιδια δεν λυνουν προβληματα. Τα πολλαπλασιαζουν..

----------


## Remedy

> Κ εγώ είπα πως ήταν κ είναι Φανερο πως όλα αυτά τα έχω υπόψη μου από μόνη μου,ο καθένας μπορεί να νομίζει ότι θέλει Παρ όλα αυτά μη γνωρίζοντας τις λεπτομέρειες,εντάξει το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα.
> 
> Κ υ.γ πως κ μπορείς να καταλάβεις? Έχεις 3 παιδιά? Αν όχι τότε όχι δεν μπορείς,σορυ .
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Βρε αντα... το λες και το ξαναλες. Ποσα παιδια νιμιζεις οτι πρεπει να εχει κανεις για να ξερει οτι τα βιαια ξεσπασματα και οι καυγαδες υα τραυματιζουν;
Το ξερουν ολοι ακομα και σαν παιδια κακων γονεων. Δεν χρειαζεται να τραυματίσεις ενα παιδι για ξερεις οτι ποναει σε τετοιο περιβαλλον.κια οχι, η εκ τν υστερων τρυφεροτητα δεν σβηνει την βια σπ την ψυχη του. Το διχαζει μονο...

----------


## Adzik

Δεν μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε..τα ίδια λέμε.

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Αν νομιζετε αντρασ που να δουλευει οχταωρο το λιγοτερο θα εχει μια γυναικα κ τρια παιδια κ δε θα βρισει την γυναικα του δεν γινεται να μην το κανει για να μην το κανει πρεπει να ζει σε γυαλα κ να εχει παντα λεφτα κ να μη χρειαστει ποτε να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του πολυ απλα στη ζωη τ αντρα ειναι αδυνατο αυτο

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ναι ελις γι αυτο στη σχεση πρεπει να αντέχει ο ένας τον αλλο σε κάποια ξεσπασματα, οχι ομως να βγαλουν την απογοητευση πανω στα παιδια, μονο μεταξυ τους και μακρια απο αυτα, δεν φταινε σε τιποτα και σε αυτο εγω δεν δεχομαι ουτε διαταραχες ουτε καμια δικαιολογια, κι ας ποναει οποιος το ακουει. Ο αντρας πρεπει να αντεχει και να δεχτει οτι πρεπει ορισμένες φορες να γινει ο σακος του μποξ, αρκει να μην γινονται τα παιδια.
Εγω δεν της ειπα πωπω φωναξες στον αντρα σου τι κακια που εισαι, σταθηκα απλα στο σημειο οτι ξεσπασε στο παιδι με πολυ ασχημο τροπο κι ας φαινεται σε καποιους συνηθισμενο, εγω μολις το διαβασα φρικαρα. Οταν της/του μικρης/ου πεταξει η σχεση της/του κατι στα μουτρα, θα απορεί για ποιο λογο τον αγαπαει, για ποιο λογο ξευτιλιζεται και δεν τον στελνει στον αγυριστο. Ε να το ψυχολογισουμε και λιγο το θεμα εδω που ειναστε

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν νομιζετε αντρασ που να δουλευει οχταωρο το λιγοτερο θα εχει μια γυναικα κ τρια παιδια κ δε θα βρισει την γυναικα του δεν γινεται να μην το κανει για να μην το κανει πρεπει να ζει σε γυαλα κ να εχει παντα λεφτα κ να μη χρειαστει ποτε να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του πολυ απλα στη ζωη τ αντρα ειναι αδυνατο αυτο


Τώρα τι λες κ εσυ; οτι ειναι πλεον αναμενόμενο να τη βρισει επειδή δουλεύει; σε μενα να το εκανε να φαει μπουνιά κατευθείαν να ισιωσει... Δλδ οποία γυναικα εχει κούραση απο τα παιδιά κ το σπίτι πρέπει να ξεσπαει στον σύζυγο; με τετοια μυαλα δεν πάτε πουθενά.

----------


## elis

Καταρχασ ουτε εσυ εχεισ μυαλο κ δευτερον εγω εδωσα το δικαιωμα στην κορη μου κ τισ φιλεσ τησ οταν δεν ειναι καλα να με βριζουν μπροστα μου κι εγω δε βγαζω κουβεντα ειμαστε ισοι δουλευει απο τα δεκαπεντε με ενσημα ειναι μποντι μπιλντερ κ ομορφη δουλευω απο τα δεκαοχτω κ ειμαι μποντι μπιλντερ ειμαστε ισοι σε ολα αν νομιζεισ οτι η κορη μου κι εγω ειμαστε παιδια παρτο αλλιωσ καταρχασ αυτη κι οι φιλεσ τησ δουλευουν σωστα χαιρομαι σαν πατερασ οταν με βριζουν γτ ξεσπανε κανω το καθηκον μου που ειναι να βαλω κατι κι εγω

----------


## elis

Κι αν νομιζεισ οτι η κορη μου δεν μπορει να με βαλει στη θεση μου γελιεσαι η να βρει την αληθεια αμα τισ πω κατι παρτο αλλιωσ

----------


## elisabet

> Κ εγώ είπα πως ήταν κ είναι Φανερο πως όλα αυτά τα έχω υπόψη μου από μόνη μου,ο καθένας μπορεί να νομίζει ότι θέλει Παρ όλα αυτά μη γνωρίζοντας τις λεπτομέρειες,εντάξει το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα.
> 
> Κ υ.γ* πως κ μπορείς να καταλάβεις? Έχεις 3 παιδιά? Αν όχι τότε όχι δεν μπορείς,σορυ .
> *
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Οκ, ας έβαζες σημείωση κάτω από το πόστ σου "δέχομαι απαντήσεις μόνο από όσους έχουν 3 παιδιά"
ΚΙ όταν θα πας σε ψυχολόγο να ψάξεις έναν/μια που να έχει τρία παιδιά για να μπορεί να σε καταλάβει. Αλλιώς μην δεχτείς να ακούσεις κουβέντα.

----------

